# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Razgovor o smrti

## Brunda

Jučer sam Svenu pokazivala slike svoje kujice s kojom se on nije uspio susresti (uginula kad sam bila trudna). Pitao me gdje je ona i rekla sam mu da je uginula. Da je bila jako stara i jako bolesna. Na to me on počeo ispitivati zašto nije išla u bolnicu, gdje je sada i sl.
No na tome nije stalo. Ispitivao me da li sam ja stara, tata, ujo, moja sestra, deda, baka... Baš se osjetilo da ga je strah za nas.
A onda je počeo tužno da on ne želi umrijeti i tko će ga čuvati kada umre.
Već na rubu plača je pitao je li on star.
Ja se u prvi mah nisam snašla da probam nekako prebaciti na drugu temu, a na kraju se sve to skupa zahuktalo.
Probala sam mu objasniti da mi nismo stari, da ćemo još dugo svi živjeti, ali da jednog dana ipak svi odemo.
Zašto?
Zato jer kada nitko ne bi umro a novi bi se rađali ne bi bilo mjesta za sve na Zemlji.
Tu sam skužila da sam pretjerala kad sam mu vidjela strah u očima. Tada sam mu rekla da se ne mora bojati jer kad on naraste će sigurno izmisliti lijek od kojeg nikad nećeš ostariti. 
I na kraju je tu negdje i prestao razgovor, ali sigurna sam da to nije kraj.
Kako razgovarati s tako malim djetetom o tim stvarima? Ne želim mu lagati, ali ga ne želim niti plašiti. A ustavri ne znam kako mu reći jednostavnu istinu koju će on shvatiti a neće mu ostaviti neke strahove, traumu. Želim da se s tim ne opterećuje i da ne razmišlja o tome, a opet ako me pita ja jednostavno ne znam (ili možda ne želim) izmišljati i ne reći mu istinu. Kako za ništa drugo, tako ni za ovo.
Jeste li se susretali sa tim i kako ste prolazili kroz te osjetljive teme?

----------


## Vrijeska

Mi smo još uvijek na tome da "spavaju"

Često idemo na grob pokojnom svekru, ali mislim da ne razumije i da si uopće ne može pojmiti nekadašnje postojanje/život te osobe

Nisam puno pomogla 

U biti ni sama ne znam :?

----------


## Bubica

Čini mi se da niti jedna od ovih varijantinije najsretnija. smrt ne treba vezivati uz spavanje jer klincima to može probuditi strah: kada oni idu spavati mogu umrijeti (pojednostavljeno). 

brunda, možda mu se nije dopala ona konstatacija "jako bolesni", to je za njega sada dosta osjetljiva tema...

ja sam prošle godine prolazila kroz iste dileme kao i ti. Umrla je jedna mama od njegove prijateljice iz vrtića i očito su oni dosta o tome slušali. Isto je tako znao doći na rub plača uz moje konstatacije da svi jednom moraju umrijeti ali da će to biti za dugo, dugoooo vremena. Sve dok mi moja osobna dječja psihologica 8) nije rekla: pa reci mu da ti nećeš nikada umrijeti i kvit. Fakat, dijete se smirilo.  

Sada je veći i možemo mirnije razgovarati o tome.

----------


## andrea

> Čini mi se da niti jedna od ovih varijantinije najsretnija. smrt ne treba vezivati uz spavanje jer klincima to može probuditi strah: kada oni idu spavati mogu umrijeti (pojednostavljeno).


fakat; sad sam se sjetila da sam i ja imala takve paranoje kad sam bila mala, jer su mi dugo smrt objašnjavali na taj način, pa mi ej odlazak na spavanje postao noćna mora :/

----------


## Vrijeska

:/ 

ma znam da ćemo morati promijeniti ali za dijete od 2 godine mi se učinilo još prerano ... istina uskoro će 3 i svašta već razumije ... morat ću s MM porazgovarati o tome ...

----------


## Brunda

Joj, Bubice znala sam da ćeš se javiti još dok sam pisala. A vjeruj mi da sam se još jučer dok sam grozničavo razmišljala što mu reći sjetila tebe.
Da, na to sam prvo pomislila i ja kada sam htjela reći "jako bolesni", zato sam rekla "jako stari i jako bolesni" i isto tako da to još duuugo neće biti. Da prvo mora narasti, pa naći curu, pa se oženiti, pa dobiti jednu bebu, pa drugu, pa možda još koju, pa dok te bebe narastu velike, pa dok oni nađu curu/dečka... Nabrajala sam sve što sam se mogla sjetiti samo da što duže traje da on stekne dojam da je to još jako jako dugo.
A ovo da ja nikada neću umrijeti, ne znam, meni nekako to ne može preći preko usana. Stalno razmišljam o tome da je to laž, da šta ako se to dogodi i prije vremena (a nikad ne znaš) pa će misliti da mu je mama lagala (to ne bih preboljela pa čak ni pod zemljom)...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Dok još nisam niti bila trudna, razmišljala sam kako ću jednog dana pogledati svoje dijete u oči i reći mu istinu, da imamo rok trajanja poput kakvih baterija.
I dan danas znam da će mi to biti najveći roditeljski izazov - naime, već 13 godina imam tanatofobiju (strah od smrti, ali ne baš normalan strah koji ima većina ljudi, zato i je fobija), pa i sama ne mogu racionalno gledati na smrt. Jasno se sjećam svog užasa kad sam shvatila da smo smrtni, da će mi prvo umrijeti roditelji, a jednog dana i sestra i ja...Nikad neću zaboraviti taj osjećaj bespomoćnosti i panike koji me drži još dan danas kad pomislim na konačnost.

Znam da svi psiholozi savjetuju da je dobro od početka djeci reći istinu, ne lagati, bla, bla, ali ja nisam sigurna da je to ispravno za svako dijete...Možda će se činiti da su to dobro prihvatili, ali kad doista shvate koncept prolaznosti, ta spoznaja ostat će usađena u njima poput zloćudnog tkiva koje se ne da ukloniti...

Ima jedna opako istinita rečenica: "Childhood is over the moment you realize you are going to die" - i stvarno vjerujem da je tako. Ponekad pomislim da bi bilo najbolje pustiti djecu da uživaju u iluziji o svojoj besmrtnosti što je duže moguće, jer je to jedino razdoblje kad mogu biti istinski sretni...Jednom kad shvatiš kako to ide, gotovo je.

Nadam se da ne razmišljate na ovaj način, iskreno se nadam. :/

----------


## Brunda

> "Childhood is over the moment you realize you are going to die"


Ajme, sad me stvarno plašiš.

----------


## dijanam

Ako mi sami gledamo na smrt kao na dio zivota, na nesto sto se prihvaca s mirom, pa cak i radoscu kada za to dodje vrijeme (valjda vam ne zvucim morbidno) onda nije tesko niti djetetu prenijeti takve stavove.
Moji (stariji dvoje) su lijepo prihvatili cinjenicu da cemo svi jednog dana ici na nebo i da ce nam tamo biti lijepo. Malo sam jedino bila nepostena prema Kati kad mi je tuzno rekla da ce se ona vratiti natrag ako joj tamo ne bude dobro, a ja rekla "moze!", ali mislim da na drugaciji odgovor nije tada niti bila spremna.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sorry Brunda  :Love:  , rekla sam ti da nemam normalan i zdrav pogled na smrt. Vjerujem da djeca uglavnom prihvate to bolje nego što sam ja prihvatila, samo kažem da ima i iznimaka...

----------


## ivancica

> Ako mi sami gledamo na smrt kao na dio zivota, na nesto sto se prihvaca s mirom, pa cak i radoscu kada za to dodje vrijeme (valjda vam ne zvucim morbidno) onda nije tesko niti djetetu prenijeti takve stavove.


Potpisujem!

----------


## Brunda

> Ako mi sami gledamo na smrt kao na dio zivota, na nesto sto se prihvaca s mirom, pa cak i radoscu kada za to dodje vrijeme (valjda vam ne zvucim morbidno) onda nije tesko niti djetetu prenijeti takve stavove.


A što kad nisi ni vrit ni mimo sa svojim stavovima?  :?

----------


## dolega

mislim da nije ni bitno koji su tvoji stavovi.
bolje je objasniti tako kako je dijanam rekla,a ne zbedirati dijete ko što sam ja bila zbedirana(i još uvijek)  :Sad:  

krenuti odmah sa pravom istinom(a šta je to u biti?!)ne cini mi se pošteno prema tak malom djetetu...s vremenom kad će sazrijeti sam će shvatiti kak to ide i sigurno ti neće zamjeriti  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je mama s negdje 3 godine objasnila smrt (umrla mi je prabaka). 
moja prvotna reakcija je bila super, sve sam shvatila i nije me bilo strah, osim što sam malo predoslovno prihvatila jednu informaciju: mama mi je rekla da iz grobova, odnosno iz mrtvih ljudi, raste puno lijepog cvijeća. pa sam ja ljudima koji koji su dolazili kod nas u goste, a živjeli smo u prirodi na velikom brijegu, govorila da na našem brijegu ima toliko cvijeća jer je tu pokopano puno mrtvaca   :Grin:  

onda me s neke 3,5 godine uhvatila "filozofska" faza: svake večeri sam neutješno plakala jer "mi dani brzo prolaze" i "život brzo prolazi" (odnosno, shvatila sam svoju prolaznost - Luna, kaj misliš da sam s 3.5 godine prestala biti dijete  :?   ) i to je trajalo godinama. mama kaže da joj je to bilo užasno razdoblje jer sam bila prepremala za takve misli, i ona nije znala kako to riješiti.

e da, već užasno užasno dugo se uopće ne bojim vlastite smrti. čak si nekad mislim da nisam normalna koliko se ne bojim smrti. a ateist sam.

----------


## Vishnja

Prosle godine je umrla moja baka koju je Ivana veoma volela. Nisam mogla, a ni htela da od nje sakrivam svoju tugu povodom toga. Zajedno smo se isplakale  nakon sto sam joj rekla da je baka umrla jer je bila bolesna i vrlo, vrlo stara. Cini mi se da je kroz tugu to dosta prirodno prihvatila. Nije doslo do straha od smrti, ali jeste do niza pitanja koja su na momente zvucala morbidno- o tome sta mrtvi mogu, sta im se obuce, sta se s njima desi kada leze u zemlji... trudila sam se da odgovorim na svako od njih. Danas se sa ljubavlju seca prabake koju je volela i koja je volela nju i kao velika zna reci kako joj nedostaje. Ali, ona je ipak sestogodisnja devojcica i verovatno joj je bilo lakse da to shvati na pravi nacin nego ovi malecki. Mada, glasam za iskren odgovor bez obzira na uzrast. Nekako se i meni cini neposteno reci detetu da mama nece nikad umreti. Pogotovo iz mog ugla, koja se bojim smrti u kontekstu cinjenice da bi one ostale sirocici bez mame . Sto neko rece, ne bih tu laz mogla podneti ni pod zemljom!
S druge strane (malo off topic), juce sam se bas iznenadila prejakom reakcijom na temu o napustenoj deci u decijem selu. Sat vremena je neutesno plakala zbog cinjenice da postoje deca koju roditelji ostave...

----------


## ninet

A opcija da su mrtvi na nebu?

----------


## sorciere

a da pročitate malog princa???? pa tamo je stvar objašnjena vrlo jednostavno   :Wink:   ...

otišao je na svoju planetu, a tijelo je bilo preteško da ga ponese sa sobom...

----------


## ms. ivy

samo ako i sama vjeruješ u to   :Wink:  

inače je laž kao i da mrtvi spavaju.

baš sam se neki dan pitala kako ćemo riješiti to pitanje kad do njega dođe, ja sam za iskren odgovor ali kako dijete može shvatiti da nekoga više nema?

nakon što sam sve ovo pročitala, nisam puno pametnija...  :/

----------


## ninet

Cuj, ja sam ateista, ali jos niko nije dokazao da nisu, pa mi odgovara da vjerujem   :Razz:  
Ili reinkarnacija? Ili druga planeta...
Sve mi se (ukljucujuci i vampire) cini primjerenije od 2 feets under, raspadanja i nistavila...


BTW. kad dodjem u Zg, moram na kafu s Lunom Rocco - da vidimo ko je veci tanatofob.

----------


## Bubica

Nije stvar u tome da dijete učiš da mama nikada neće umrijeti. 

Pitanje je, kada dijete ima npr. tri godine koliko ono može pojmiti smrt i koliko je u tom trenu anksiozan vezano uz tu temu. Mi nismo imali konkretnih gubitaka u obitelji, umro je prijateljev djed i B je, sa dvije godine, tu činjenicu prihvatio bez problema. Objasnili smo mu da ide na oblake...Sve pet. 

No, kada je umrla mama od te njegove prijateljice (on je imao oko tri i pol godine), smrt je bila iznenadna i šokantna za sve (samoubojtvo), u vrtiću su svi bili u komi, a i mi  - očito se stalno oko njega pričalo o tome, djeci je to bilo previše anksioznih informacija. On je nekoliko dana bio dosta uznemiren...Već nakon nekoliko mjeseci mogli smo opet normalno razgovarati o smrti, što je to ustvari i kako će mo svi jednom umrijeti. 

Informacije moraju uvijek biti primjerene uzrastu djeteta. Ne preporučam uopće laganje djetetu, i ja sam uvijek za to da se djeteu govori istina, ali ponekad stanem i pomislim da je to nekada i preokrutno prema njima. Nama je, u tom momentu, izbjegavanje istine pomoglo, ali nikako ne na duže staze.

----------


## BusyBee

ili u svemiru...  :D u jedinstvu dusa koje putuju zajedno prema visim razinama ili se vracaju na zemlju nauciti jos nesto.. 

Vjerujem da je puno lakse objasniti kad iza sebe imas vjeru koja ti opisuje sto se dogadja kad covjek umre.
Ja sam Emi objasnila da se nalazila u svemiru u prostoru dusa koje biraju svoje roditelje i da nas je izabrala jer smo joj se svidjeli i jer je znala da ce od nas nauciti nesto sto joj treba da postane bolja, ali i da je znala da ona nas treba nauciti necemu sto ce nas uciniti boljima.
Rekla sam joj da umiru jako stare i jako bolesne osobe, kad im je tijelo preumorno da nastavi, a da se vrlo rijetko dogodi da dijete bude toliko jako bolesno da mora otici jer mu tijelo ne moze izdrzati teret bolesti, ili da ljudi znaju nastradati u nesrecema (nisam jos uvela pojam karme), ali u principu umiru od starosti (ugase se) i bolesti u starosti.

Medjutim, Luna, jako te dobro razumijem jer imam istu fobiju. Drzim je pod kontrolom jer kad se opustim, i pustim da me prevlada osjecaj da je smrt konacna (sve sto pricam pada u vodu kad me ulovi fobija) i da nas vise nikadnikadnikad nece biti, posizim i ulovi me panika i zelja da iskocim iz vlastite koze.  :Sad: 




> A ovo da ja nikada neću umrijeti, ne znam, meni nekako to ne može preći preko usana.


Ne bih ni ja to rekla.

----------


## ms. ivy

nije ništavilo nego reciklaža   :Wink:  

ninet, moraš staviti stvari u širu perspektivu.

naši atomi nekad su bili dio neke zvijezde, a kad umremo postati će dio nekog cvijeta. i eto zgodne priče!

a što se tiče duše i nestantka identiteta, umrli su s nama sve dok ih se sjećamo i volimo ih.

----------


## mamma san

Uffffff, užasava me ova tema....

MM tata umro je 2 tjedna prije nego što se Lovro rodio. Danas kada nabrajamo (Lovro i ja) koga on sve ima, obavezno imamo dedu Peru (moj tata) i dedu Ivana (MM tata) i uvijek ima nastavak..."koji se ne može igrati sa Lovrom jer ga Lovro ne vidi, on je anđeo (Lovro ima slikovnu predodžbu o anđelima), i čuva Lovru i puno puno puno ga voli"...

No ono što je mene užasnulo kod smrti, tiče se moje šogi i mojeg starijeg nećaka. Naime, moja šogi je strahovito protiv pušenja. Moj brat puši, ali nikad u kući, eventulano vani, ili ode na kavu, ili normalno na poslu. Moja šogi je mojem starijem nećaku negdje sa 4-5 godina "nekako objasnila" kad je valjda pričala o smrti, da ljudi umiru od raznih bolesti itd... i između ostalog da umiru od pušenja.  :shock:  Znate što se je desilo? Ivor je hodao za tatom i molio ga da prestane pušiti jer će mu umrijeti...isto je bilo i sa bakom i sa mnom (tada sam pušila)...

----------


## marta

Andrija je bio isto toliko star kao Sven kad je moj tata umro. Sve se dogodilo kod nas u kuci tako da je od samog pocetka bio svjestan da se jedan dan dida igrao s njim a da smo se drugi dan utrpali u auto i otisli na put, koji je u konacnici zavrsio tako da smo didu zakopali. 

Kako je to istovremeno bio i moj prvi dozivljaj smrti u familiji, naglo su mi se rascistili svi stavovi o tome. Kao sto Dijanam kaze, smrt je kao i rodjenje dio zivota. Nazalost (nekima doduse nasrecu) i taj smo dio uglavnom institucionalizirali i udaljili od sebe, pa nekako mislim da otud i nastaju sve dileme i pitanja. 

Naravno da je malom bilo tesko prihvatiti da dide nema. Rekli smo da je na nebu sa zvijezdama i da ga vise ne moze vidjeti ali mu moze mahnuti i poslati mu pusu. Kad ga je proslo trazenje dovoljno dugih ljestava sa ide didu potraziti, prebacio se na prekopavanje vrta u nadi da ce ga iskopati...
Kad sam mu jednom rekla da dida nije zakopan u nasem vrtu, nego prilicno daleko, na groblju gdje svi ljudi zakapaju svoje mrtve, odgovorio mi je, al mozda ga je donijela podzemna voda... Nakon nekog vremena je prestao. Nismo izbjegavali pitanja i odgovarali smo sto krace i jasnije. Ako bi trazio pojasnjenje, dobio bi ga. 

Mislim da smrt ne traba povezivati sa staroscu ni sa bolescu. Konkretno moj tata nije bio star niti vidljivo bolestan. Jednostavno ju ne treba skrivati od djeteta. I ne svidja mi se ovaj savjet da se djetetu kaze ja nikad necu umrijeti, jer mi se to cini kao dobar put u jos dublju laz. MOzda to nekoj djeci doista treba, ali moj ce A prvi takvom djetetu objasniti da to nije istina i da svi na koncu umru i sto onda dalje kad ti malac dodje iz vrtica s tim da mu je kolega rekao da ipak svi umiru? 

Inace, Brunda, bas mi se nekako cini da si izabrala los tajming.

----------


## BusyBee

> al mozda ga je donijela podzemna voda..


  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Lutonjice, uopće ne sumnjam da si bila izrazito bistro dijete, ali ne mogu povjerovati da si s 3,5 godine baš mogla shvatiti koncept ništavila i vječnog nebivstvovanja...Djeca ipak pojednostavljuju stvari.

Drago mi je što vidim da vas većina ipak ima normalan i zdrav odnos prema smrti (mislim, i ja teoretski znam da je smrt normalan dio životnog ciklusa, ali me to uopće ne tješi kad anticipiram činjenicu da ću biti depravirana vlastite svijesti - vjerojatno sam presebična da bih se izdigla iznad toga).

BusyBee, ja sam zbog opsesiranja smrću imala nebrojene napade panike i to je bez konkurencije najstrašniji osjećaj koji sam iskusila u životu.

ninet, samo se ti javi ako te putevi ikad dovedu ovdje.  :Heart:  

Inače, fobija mi je pod apsolutnom kontrolom otkako sam trudna, tako da iskreno vjerujem kako je patološki strah od smrti odraz disbalansa kemijske ravnoteže u mozgu. Opet ti hormoni, argh...

----------


## ms. ivy

ili je panika bila odraz želje za produženjem vrste i sebe same   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjice, uopće ne sumnjam da si bila izrazito bistro dijete, ali ne mogu povjerovati da si s 3,5 godine baš mogla shvatiti koncept ništavila i vječnog nebivstvovanja...Djeca ipak pojednostavljuju stvari.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
pa nisam shvatila koncept ništavila i vječnog nebivstvovanja , ali jesam svoje vlastite prolaznosti i činjenice da me jednom neće više biti ...

a ovo:



> Znate što se je desilo? Ivor je hodao za tatom i molio ga da prestane pušiti jer će mu umrijeti...isto je bilo i sa bakom i sa mnom (tada sam pušila)...


je nama napravila baka zakleta protivnica pušenja. naša mama je pušila i tjednima smo plakale jer će mama umrijeti od pušenja   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Inače, koliko god mnogi od nas pričali kako prihvaćaju smrt i kako su načisto s njome, dokazano je da ljudska bića u sebi imaju obrambeni mehanizam koji im pomaže da se on daily basis osjećaju besmrtnima. Da smo konstantno svjesni vlastite smrtnosti, poludjeli bi...
Jedna je stvar pričati kako si pomiren s time, druga je stvar što se događa kad stvarno dođe taj trenutak...No čak je i to fino koncipirano jer u trenutku smrti tijelo otpušta goleme količine serotonina (otud onaj famozni tunel i svjetlost  :Grin:  ), pa zabrijemo da nas čeka nešto lijepo, a ne crvi.

Ok, ok, neću više, nisam normalna.  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Kad vidim što sam napisala, definitivno mi se nameće sljedeće - Kalebu će koncept smrti lijepo objasniti njegov normalni tata, a mama će se praviti da ne zna ništa o tome.  :Grin:

----------


## ninet

> Lutonjice, uopće ne sumnjam da si bila izrazito bistro dijete, ali ne mogu povjerovati da si s 3,5 godine baš mogla shvatiti koncept ništavila i vječnog nebivstvovanja...Djeca ipak pojednostavljuju stvari.
> 
> Drago mi je što vidim da vas većina ipak ima normalan i zdrav odnos prema smrti (mislim, i ja teoretski znam da je smrt normalan dio životnog ciklusa, ali me to uopće ne tješi kad anticipiram činjenicu da ću biti depravirana vlastite svijesti - vjerojatno sam presebična da bih se izdigla iznad toga).
> 
> BusyBee, ja sam zbog opsesiranja smrću imala nebrojene napade panike i to je bez konkurencije najstrašniji osjećaj koji sam iskusila u životu.
> 
> ninet, samo se ti javi ako te putevi ikad dovedu ovdje.  
> 
> Inače, fobija mi je pod apsolutnom kontrolom otkako sam trudna, tako da iskreno vjerujem kako je patološki strah od smrti odraz disbalansa kemijske ravnoteže u mozgu. Opet ti hormoni, argh...


I ja sam kulirala u trudnoci. Ali nakon sto sam rodila, eskaliralo je...
I sad napustam ovaj topic u cilju ocuvanja prisebnosti...

----------


## trinity

ajme, ova tema me zanima vec neko vrijeme. i mi smo prije 2,5 mjeseca naglo ostali bez dragog clana obitelji. zena od brata mm-a je umrla i curica od 2 godine je ostala bez mame. 
curica nije bila na sprovodu (tad se uostalom i prvi put razbolila ozbiljnije-viroza), ali su joj odmah rekli da je mama umrla i naknadno su je odveli na groblje da joj pomognu vizualizirati mjesto gdje je mama. moj djever je od pocetka razgovarao s psihologom i cini sve kako bi kceri olaksao mamin odlazak, ali mislim da ga pravi problemi tek cekaju.
ja sam Ninu pokusala objasniti da strine nema vise, rekla sam mu otvoreno da je umrla bez obzira sto on ne moze shvatiti taj pojam. kad su nam brat od mm-a i malena dosli u posjet moj nino je ocekivao da ce mu doci i strina pa sam mu par puta rekla da ne moze, da ona vise ne zivi u zagrebu i da mi nju vise ne mozemo vidjeti. pitao me moze li njegov tata ici po nju i dovesti je, ja sam rekla da ne moze i zbilja se nisam bas najbolje snasla u objasnjavanju njene smrti. citala sam da s djecom treba biti direktan i otvoren i kad sam pokusala tako razgovarati s njim shvatila sam da mozda sad i nije vrijeme da forsiram s objasnjavanjem gdje je strina jer mi je jednom kad sam mu rekla da je strina umrla rekao da ne govorim to jer je to zlobno. :/ 
na pitanje gdje je otisla mm mu je rekao da je isla na nebo, da je kod dragog Boga medju andjelima i slicno. i nakon nekog vremena on je sam rekao da je ona otisla "kod dragi Boze" i izgleda da je to koliko toliko prihvatio, mada se tu i tamo zaleti kad spominje i nabraja svoju siru obitelj da i nju spomene.

ne znam sto reci, ali ne ocekujem on njega da shvati i prihvati ono sto ja jos ne mogu, ali nije proslo puno vremena od njene smrti i ja jos ne mogu pojmiti da nje zbilja vise nema i stalno ocekujem da se vrati  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Mi objašnjavamo smrt prema savjetu psihologice iz vrtića - npr. maca je uginula - ne diše, ne hoda, ne jede, ne trči, ne spava itd. I onda ju se pokopa, valjda. Ali mislim da još uvijek nije skroz skužio (4g). Znam da se u vrtiću prijete ubit ću vas, a kad ih teta pita s kim će se onda igrati kažu pa s vama ili pa pozvat ću vas.

Za strah od toga da će im mama i tata umrijeti sam negdje čitala da im se kaže da ćemo još dugo dugo živjeti, da se ne moraju brinuti. Slično ovom Bubičinom da nećemo umrijeti. Iz njihove perspektive kao da i nećemo... Što njima znači npr. za 50 godina? A ako se slučajno dogodi, mislim da im prva misao ne bi bila da smo ih prevarili. Ne znam, nekako se mora živjeti, u nešto se mora vjerovati, inače bi nas stalno bilo strah mogućih opasnosti. U principu i vjerujemo da nećemo umrijeti, pretpostavljam. Ni sad ni još dugo. Tako bar ja, živim i planiram, kao da neću.

----------


## Mukica

Ja sa svojim klincima cesto o tome pricam.
Velim da je zivot jedna cesta koja pocinje recimo u nasoj kuci... Tamo se rode, budu bebe, pa malo veci klincoberi ko njih dva koji idu u vrtic, pa idu u skolu, pa budu veliki ko Emil.. pa onda budu ko mamam i tata.. pa ko baka i deda... cesta je dugacka i na njoj vrebaju razne opasnosti... tipa hodas po cesti i zgazi te auto pa umres i vise te nema... ne vezes se u sjedalici, imas sudar i ako imas teske ozljede umres, ako nemas, doktori ti pomognu i ozdravis i vratis se na svoju cestu... i tak... sve nekej na tu foru... 
Cesta je jako dugacka i dugo mozemo njome hodati, ali na kraju, svi mi umremo... a iza nas ostaju nasa djeca koja onda dalje hodaju... pa njihova djeca i tak.. uvijek je netko na cesti tko se brine da se oni sto ih nema ne zaborave.... Cesta vodi na groblje...

Tamo su vec puno puta bili... znaju da su ljudi koji su nekad isli istom cestom ko i mi sad dolje ispod onih ploca i da im je tamo dobro i fino... mi im donesemo cvijece, zapalimo svijece i malo si popricamo s njima i odemo doma... Oni iako mi njih ne vidimo nas gledaju uvijek i znaju sve kaj radimo i brinu se za nas jer nas vole...

Kaj ja znam.. ja sam uvijek za to da se govori ono kaj i kak je...

----------


## zrinka

mi normalno pricamo o smrti, odemo na didov grob i grob moje sestre, pricamo zasto i kako su umrli i gdje su sada.....
kad god spimnje dide i bake, kaze ja imam dvije bake i dva dida a jedan dida je na nebu.....

mislav zna da cemo jednog dana svi umrijeti, ne cini mi se da mu je to nesto strano
njemu je normalno da covjek umre od starosti ili bolesti kad je star, jedino ga brine zasto netko umre mlad, i zasto ga je Bog bas tad uzemo....

----------


## Matilda

Moj tata je umro prije tri mjeseca, sasvim iznenada (srčani udar), premlad, još je trebao puno toga napraviti, tako da je šok i stres bio razarajući.

Bio je M-in omiljeni dedek.  Imali su nekakav poseban odnos i očajna sam zbog toga jer osjećam da je uskraćena za nešto što joj se najbolje moglo dogoditi u životu.



M je vidjela moju tugu, moje suze, moj očaj, moju dušu koja me boli, moju shrvanost i nemoć. Gledajući je u oči objasnila sam da je djed umro, da mu je srce prestalo kucati i da je prestao disati. Objasnila sam joj i zašto je umro: njegovo srce je bilo jako bolesno i srce nije bilo snažno da može kucati. 
Tu sam naglasila da je srce bilo JAKO BOLESNO i da se dedek nije mogao izliječiti (da ne bi svoje bolesti izjednačavala sa smrću).

Na pogrebu nije bila. Ne znam kako bih u tom trenutku ona reagirala. 

Ostalim članovima obb+itelji sam rekla da na svako njeno pitanje o dedeku odgovore iskreno i normalno, da ne izjednačavaju smrt sa spavanjem i da se ne boje pokazati emocije pred njom. 

Prvih dana ga je sanjala. Rekla mi je da joj je dedek došao na oči i da joj je rekao da će sve biti u redu.

Redovito odlazimo na groblje. Tada sam joj rekla da je dedek tu zakopan, ali da je njegovo srce otišlo na nebo dragom Bogu i da nas s neba čuva i gleda. Rekla sam joj i to da s dedekom uvijek može razgovarati i da je njen dedek čuje, ali nam ne može odgovoriti, no može ga sanjati.
Često gledamo slike, video snimke, pričamo o dedeku, prisjećamo se nekih zajedničkih trenutaka i ponosna sam i sretna jer M ima sjećanje, totalno sam se iznenadila kako je zapamtila neka mjesta, neke događaje koje je proživjela s njim.
Moram napomenuti da se M prvi put susrela sa smrću kad je umrla obiteljska kućna ljubimica, dobermanka Ira. Tada sam joj smrt objasnila na isti način.

Naravno, imali smo i pitanja: hoće li tata i mama umrijeti, jesmo li mi stari i sl.
Rekli smo joj da ćemo jednog dana umrijeti kad budemo jako stari ili jako bolesni, ali da smo sada zdravi i još uvijek mladi, kao i ona.

Mene često uhvati tuga, znam se iznenada zaplakati jer me nešto podsjeti na tatu. M zna zašto plačem, odmah me grli (pa me lupka ručicom po leđima) i tješi me.

U njenim mislima dedek nije zaboravljen i to mi je bitno. Kad je pitate čije je ona ljubimica, reći će: mamina, tatina, bakina, tetina i tetkova, mačkina i Irina, ali i dedekova.  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Matilda, moram ti reći da me je tvoj post rasplakao...  :Heart:   i da apsolutno dijelim tvojem razmišljanje o tome kako predočiti smrt malcima.

----------


## ninet

Matilda draga...prvo, zao mi je!   :Heart:  A drugo, to je to sto bih i kako bih i ja voljela objasniti svom djetetu.
I ako mu ja kazem da ga baka i deda cuvaju i cuju s neba, ko to i kad moze dokazati da lazem...

----------


## yaya

> a da pročitate malog princa???? pa tamo je stvar objašnjena vrlo jednostavno    ...
> 
> otišao je na svoju planetu, a tijelo je bilo preteško da ga ponese sa sobom...


Mi smo nedavno procitale Malog princa i mislim da je Sonja prilično dobro shvatila odlazak Malog princa na svoj planet jer je to veče stajala ispred balkona i mahala zvijezdama. MM i ja smo se gledali u čudu i pitali je što radi, a ona je rekla "Mašem ujaku Marijanu koji je sad negdje na svojoj zvijezdi" ( ujak je umro prije godinu dana). Što reći, osim naš mali   :Saint:

----------


## Brunda

Matilda   :Heart:  
Žao mi je ako sam ti ovim temom probudila tvoju tugu.

----------


## dijanam

Ovo sto marta pise o institucionalizaciji smrti je po meni glavni razlog naseg "otudjenja od smrti". 

Kako se radja u bolnici tako se i umire u bolnici.

Umjesto da jedno i drugo obavimo doma.

----------


## Minnie

Ja sam Marku rekla da nakon smrti idemo svi na nebo, kod dragog Boga. A kad cemo ici, to zna samo dragi Bog. A da cemo ici, to je sigurno. I tamo ce nam vjerojatno biti jako dobro (kod Marka ne pali: biti ce nam sigurno super, onda misli kako mu to namjerno tako naglasavam jer nece biti tako, ono oklijevajuce _vjerojatno_ je najsigurnije da to prihvati pozitivno).

Imala sam tezak period kad sam mu morala objasniti zasto je njegov nerodjeni braco umro, i pricala sam mu kako ga je Bog uzeo sebi jer je bio previse bolestan, a nama ce dati drugu bebu (ne usudjujem se reci zdravu), a te druge bebe jos nema pa me sad pita zasto jos nema nove bebe, pa onda ja kako ce beba doci kad dragi Bog bude htio, a onda on u nastupu ljutnje i nestrpljenja za tom drugom bebom kaze da sam ja kriva sto nemamo onu nasu staru bebu, i da nisam isla u bolnicu da bi ona sad bila s nama... 
Ako tko ima pametan savjet kako o ovome pricati s devetogodisnjakom, pliz...

----------


## Matilda

Brunda, sve OK, ja mogu pričati i pisati o tome (iako sam ronila suze dok sam pisala post) jer tako olakšavam svoju bol i pomirujem se sa životnom sudbinom (makar trenutno još uvijek mislim da tatu nikad neću preboljeti).

----------


## sikica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sikica

Svaki dan ispunjen nam je razgovorima o smrti...trebam mi vremena da opišem u koje smo sve dubine išli...
Smrt nam je postala sastavni dio života i više nije ni toliko bolno govoriti o tome!
Ali bol kad me pita zašto ona nema nikoga, zašto ima seku na nebu a svi ostali imaju braću i sestre kraj sebe...
I uvijek na kraju dođe do onog pitanja ALI MAMA, ZAŠTO?
I na kraju dugotrajnog objašnjavanja odgovorim...NE ZNAM!
I tada plačemo svi zajedno...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dijanam

Minnie, bila sam ti odgovorila pa mi nestao post.

Kako mi je prirodna (i lijepa) Matildina bol, tako je i Markova ljutnja.
Prihvati je kao nesto zdravo.

Ja izbjegavam djeci govoriti da umrle Bog "uzima k sebi" jer mi se cini da tako mogu Boga dozivjeti kao nekog zlocestog koji nam uzima drage ljude.

Djeca naravno nemaju zrelost da prihvate smrt s mirom i mudroscu, ali ako je mi tako dozivljavamo i oni se polako uce gledajuci nas.

----------


## dijanam

Sikica, nisam ti prije vidila post pa mi je moj "mir" zazvucao pregrubo.

Samo cu ti reci kako je jedna majka (koja je sad vec stara) objasnila svome djetetu (koji je sad odrastao i to mi ispricao) zasto su joj tolika djeca pomrla (mislim da je izgubila najmanje troje). Rekla mu je: 
"Svi idemo istom cilju, zar ne? Neki idu malo brze, a neki malo sporije. Ja idem pjesice, a oni su otputovali avionom."

----------


## sikica

Jedno vrijeme sam vodila dnevnik Irinog nošenja sa Idinom smrću.
I mislim da smo to dobro odradile. Ja sam naučila prihvatiti njezine riječi i pitanja kao što sam naučila nositi bol i patnju o sebi. 
I drago mi je što Ira priča o tome i ispituje jer mislim da bi bilo gore da sve nosi u sebi i ispoljava na neki drugi neadekvatan način.
Ali sam shvatila da kad stvarno uđemo duboko i daleko i kad je jako tužna (nije to bilo toliko često, ali bilo je takvih trenutaka) da prihvatim njezine suze i da prihvatim da ne moram uvijek imati odgovor na sve! Nekada nijedan odgovor ne pomaže. Nekada treba plakati... To je tek jedan od osjećaja s kojim se moramo suočiti i naučiti živjeti s njim.

----------


## Lilly

> ...Ali sam shvatila da kad stvarno uđemo duboko i daleko i kad je jako tužna (nije to bilo toliko često, ali bilo je takvih trenutaka) da prihvatim njezine suze i da prihvatim da ne moram uvijek imati odgovor na sve! Nekada nijedan odgovor ne pomaže. Nekada treba plakati... To je tek jedan od osjećaja s kojim se moramo suočiti i naučiti živjeti s njim.



 :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Jučer nam je u gostima bila moja susjeda još od staraca od nekih šezdeset i kusur godina. Dok smo klafrale ona je nešto rekla "ako ja stara baba...", a Sven je odmah skočio i pitao: Ti si stara? Hoćeš brzo umrijeti?  :/  Ne moram ni reći koji neugodnjak.

----------


## sikica

Brunda,   :Love:  
Znam da je možda bilo nezgodno, ali to je toliko životno...samo što teško prihvaćamo da je smrti dio života pa onda svi izbjegavaju tu temu i ispadne ful čudno koliko djeca iskreno mogu pričati o tome.
Mi odrasli sigurno mnogo puta pomišljamo u sebi na smrt, svoju, tuđu, smrt stare osobe i sl. samo što imamo mogućnost da se suzdržimo jer smo kroz život naučili tako. Bude i Sven naučio tako...mislim da mu stvarno ne smije nitko zamjeriti. Mada se sve više pitam nebi li bilo bolje da se više o svemo tome priča, a ne da je to toliko "zabranjena" tema da kad se nađeš u situaciji kad izgubiš najmiliju osobu tada i razgovor o tvojoj boli postaje toliko famozan, zabranjen, tajnovit... Žalovanje treba odraditi, to je proces koji treba teči...kako bi se jednog dana uzdigli iznad svoje boli!

Rekla  Ira mojoj svekrvi:
"Baka, kad ti umreš budeš me povela malo na nebo da ja vidim kako je to tamo, pa buš me onda natrag vratila mami i tati!"
Žena  koja ima 71.g. i koja već jedanaest godina hipohondrijski priča da će umrijeti  bila je šokirana kad joj je dijete iskreno i djetinje  reklo, a inače nema dana kada nam ne prijeti svojom smrću ne bi li postigla neke svoje ciljeve
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Brunda

Irica   :Heart:  
Sikica, nije njemu nitko zamjerio, čak se susjeda i nasmijala, ali meni je na trenutak stvarno bio grč u trbuhu.
A čini mi se i nakon onog dana kada je krenula priča o tome da svaki dan barem jednom u odgovarajućoj situaciji on spomene smrt.

Netko je komentirao da nam to u ovom trenu nije najbolja tema za razgovor sa njim. Nije, slažem se. Ali tko bi pomislio da će do toga doći iz jednog običnog razgovora o psićima. Nije mi bilo ni na kraj pameti, jer da je, pripremila bih se barem malo bolje za odgovore.

----------


## emily

> A čini mi se i nakon onog dana kada je krenula priča o tome da svaki dan barem jednom u odgovarajućoj situaciji on spomene smrt.


i moji su imali fazu kad smo stalno pricali o smrti, groblju, zasto ljude zakopaju i sto se onda s njima dogadja, da li je istina da te crvi pojedu :shock: , zasto ljudi pale svijece na grobu ....

ova tema se aktivira svake godine oko sisveta, ili kad idemo na groblje

N. me je prije par mjeseci pitala: mama hoces i ti umrijeti? malo me je zatekla, pa sam joj odgovorila samo "da"
nisam stigla nista vise izustiti, a njoj vec suze u ocima  :Crying or Very sad:  
umirila sam ju da ce se to nece jos duuuugo duuuugo dogoditi, i da se ne mora bojati, jer ja cu zauvijek biti njezina mama  :Heart:

----------


## sikica

Mi smo morali pričati o smrti.
Ja sam shvatila da što više pričamo o tome da je njoj lakše!
Ali mi smo morali...

----------


## naty

[Jedna je stvar pričati kako si pomiren s time, druga je stvar što se događa kad stvarno dođe taj trenutak...No čak je i to fino koncipirano jer u trenutku smrti tijelo otpušta goleme količine serotonina (otud onaj famozni tunel i svjetlost  :Grin:  ), pa zabrijemo da nas čeka nešto lijepo, a ne crvi.

Jesus sad si mi uništila i najmanju nadu da smrt ipak nije kraj svega, da u biti i nakon nje postoji nešto....

Inače i ja se užasavam smrti i svega vezanog uz smrt kao npr bolesti. Zato ja i kod najmanje prehlade umirem, odnosno svaku pa i najmanju prehladu gledam crno, najcrnje jer bi se iz nje moglo izroditi to i to.
Osim fobije o smrti još sam i hipohondar  :Rolling Eyes:  

Još kao mala znala sam plakati u krevetu po noći jer će moji roditelji umrijeti. Plakala bih neutješno, ali nikada se nisam nikom povjerila o tome što me muči pa mi nitko kao djetetu nikad nije ni objašnjavao smrt.

Danas sam još uvijek prestravljena da će se nekom od mojih najbližih dogoditi nešto strašno, prvenstveno mojoj djeci, mužu, mami, sestri.

Tata mi je umro prije pet godina i ja još uvijek ne smijem dozvati u sjećanje dan njegove smrti. Trudim se uopće ne razmilšljati o njemu jer mi je sve to skupa prebolno i u biti još uvijek nisam prihvatila da njega više nema i da je to stvarno kraj. Odem na groblje, zapalim svijeću i brzo bježim u neka druga sretnija razmišljanja.

Toliko o fobijama  :Rolling Eyes: 

A svojoj djeci sam za sad objasnila da je deda na nebu i da nas prati i čuva. A kad mi Luka kaže kad je zločest nešto tipa da bi on sad najradije umro, da ga nema, smrznem se i ljutito mu kažem da mi to više nikad ne smije reći jer što bih ja bez njega....
Ne znam vjerojatno griješim, ali ne želim da već sad budu opterećeni nečim tako neumitnim kao što je smrt.

----------


## tatek

Vedranu je isto umro djed (moj tata) kad je on imao 3 godine. Mislim da je tu cinjenicu primio na najbolji moguci nacin - bez nekih sokova, a  opet mislim da je shvatio poantu: djed vise nije ziv, zakopali su ga, jer je kod nas takav obicaj (a negdje drugdje su drugi obicaji - bilo je tad govora i o kremiranju, a to pitanje se poteglo i prije koji tjedan kad smo u arheoloskom muzeju gledali mumije) i djed sad zivi u nasim sjecanjima (jos neko vrijeme smo spominjali da nas gleda s neba, kao sto Pipi Dugu Carapu gleda njena mama u knjizi).
Sve u svemu, drago nam je da je to tako proslo ...
BTW, djeda je Vedran vidjao 3-4 puta mjesecno, ali, istini za volju, nisu se bas puno druzili, jer moj tata bas nije znao sa djecom (pa ni svojom vlastitom  :/ ).

... ali (uvijek postoji neki "ali"), vedran jos ne zna punu istinu, a to je da je njegov djed pocinio samoubojstvo. Bio je bolestan, psihicki i fizicki, i ta bolest ga je na kraju odgurnula u tom smjeru. A mi smo rekli Vedranu da je on umro od teske i neizljecive bolesti, sto je bio samo dio istine. I sad ne znamo da li je mozda bilo bolje odmah reci cijelu istinu. Odnosno, kada i kako sad (ili kasnije) reci sto se zaista dogodilo. 

Sto vi mislite?
Da li ste kad razgovarali sa klincima o samoubojstvima?
(mislim, svako toliko se na vijestima spomene neki bombas samoubojica, no to su ipak neki "no name" ljudi, dok je ovdje rijec o covjeku poznatom, sa imenom i prezimenom i likom u sjecanju)

----------


## emily

ja mislim da je on jos premali da bi shvatio sto je to samoubojstvo, a pogotovo zasto ga ljudi pocine (vecina odraslih to ne moze shvatiti niti opravdati, a kamoli djeca)
moj S. ima 7,5 godina, i nikad me nije nista pitao o tome, a zaista uvijek pita sve sto ga zanima, ili mu nije jasno ....
istina, u okolini se nismo niti susretali sa takvim slucajem 

ako Vedran sam nije cackao po tome od cega je djed umro, i zadovoljio se s vasim objasnjenjem da je bio jako bolestan, to je ok
e sad, kad reci?
ne znam :/  procijeniti kad je dijete zrelo za takvo objasnjenje
ili cekati da sam pita nesto o toj temi, pa ukljuciti i objasnjenje djedove smrti :?

----------


## dijanam

Ja bih potpisala Emily i dodala kako, s vremenom, kad osjetis da je ipak  vrijeme za dodatna objasnjenja na koja ce biti spreman, ta objasnjenja i pruzite (ukljucujuci i to da je nama odraslima to tesko shvatiti). Mislim da je lose da dijete osjeti da je nesto obavijeno velom tajne i da je tabu tema. A kada i kako ces to obaviti - vec ce ti ocinski instinkt reci.

----------


## tatek

Cure, hvala na vasim razmisljanjima!

Do sada jos nisam osjetio potrebu za detaljnijim objasnjenjima, a ni Vedran mi jos nije djelovao da bi mogao shvatiti o cemu se radi.

No, obzirom na pitanja koja postavlja u zadnje vrijeme, moglo bi se to skoro naci na tapetu. A ne bih zelio da punu informaciju cuje od nekog drugog kad ce imati 15,18 ili neznamkoliko godina.

U svakom slucaju, morat cu biti vrlo taktican.

----------


## LeaB

> Ako mi sami gledamo na smrt kao na dio zivota, na nesto sto se prihvaca s mirom, pa cak i radoscu kada za to dodje vrijeme (valjda vam ne zvucim morbidno) onda nije tesko niti djetetu prenijeti takve stavove.
> Moji (stariji dvoje) su lijepo prihvatili cinjenicu da cemo svi jednog dana ici na nebo i da ce nam tamo biti lijepo. Malo sam jedino bila nepostena prema Kati kad mi je tuzno rekla da ce se ona vratiti natrag ako joj tamo ne bude dobro, a ja rekla "moze!", ali mislim da na drugaciji odgovor nije tada niti bila spremna.


Na ove riječi neki bi se trebali zamisliti. Spoznaja koja je došla tvojoj djevojčici prema nekim religijama je istina.

Rađamo se sve dok ne naučimo.

Mislim da treba prvo pronaći istinu u koju vjerujemo i onda je tekvu tumačiti djetetu. Smrt je dio života. Rođenjem je zakazana.

----------


## ana.m

Joj, a ja sam poput Lune Rocco. Užasno se bojim smrti. Svoje i svojih najbližih. Jednsotavno se ne mogu pomoriti s činjenicom da će svemu jednog dana doći kraj, da ću ja zbog nekog ili netko zbog mene jako patiti...
Zato ni ne razmišljam puno o tome. Znam da će i mene dijete jednog dana vjerojatno pitati o tome, valjda ću se snaći.

----------


## egemama

> zadnjih dana Orka stalno ispituje hoćemo li tata i ja umrijeti, hoće li bake i djedovi umrijeti...
> ne mogu se više nositi s tim jer vidim da je istina (da, svi moramo jednoga dana umrijeti, ali ti ćeš tada već biti odrasla, imat ćeš svoju obitelj i svoju djecu...) opterećuje i rastužuje, toliko da i u snu o tome govori. 
> kako to rješavate?
> 
> bubice, lutonjice, tanja... što kaže struka?

----------


## egemama

> mi smo rekli da ćemo svi umrijeti jednoga dana, kada - to nitko ne zna
> da umiru ljudi i životinje te cvijeće (ono uvene)
> a stvari se pokvare, stare kuće se uruše i sl.
> 
> bitno je da se lijepo slažemo, volimo, veselimo, da nam dan bude ispunjen kako bismo poslije imali puno uspomena
> 
> to što djeda više ne može primiti za ruku ne znači da on nije sa nama, mi ga se često sjetimo, imamo slike sa njim...
> 
> prirodno je osjećati tugu i to ne treba skrivati
> ...

----------


## egemama

> d. nije pokazao razocaranje cinjenicom da ce mu starci umrijeti, ali je na komentar - "...onda cete ti i korina ostati zajedno..." kratko prokomentirao: "ali da znas da joj necu mijenjati pelene!!!"
> 
> pa smo krenuli objasnjavati ispocetka...
> 
> imali smo smrtni slucaj u obitelji, prihvatio je objasnjenje o andjelima koji ga cuvaju i nebu i tako... bas i mene zanima kako to strucno treba rjesavati.

----------


## egemama

> apri, nedavno ti je bio topik o tome, sa savjetima i raznim iskustvima. probaj ga naći

----------


## egemama

> hvala lut, tek se  prebacujem na ovu skupinu   
> neka moderator briše...

----------


## egemama

moderator vas sve prekopirao   :Grin:   ...pa sada brisem dupli topic

----------


## apricot

hvala, mod!

----------


## seni

mozda nije peagoski, ali mene te teme tako ubediraju, da smo mi ostali na onoj (kada je ina pred godinu i pol imala fazu takvih pitanja).

svi umiru, ali mama i tata ce zivjeti jaako duugo i bit ce uvijek tu kad ih trebas.

odbijam razmisljanje o ovoj temi.   :Grin:

----------


## Samoborka

Slažem se sa Seni, ali... Andrea je počela o tome previše pričati. Pogotovo kad se spomene kad netko ima previše godina.
Imala sam dosta takvih slučajeva, a posebno u kratkom roku.
Samo se pripremam na najgore... nažalost   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Brunda

Sven je prestao ispitivati o tome, ali svako toliko mi legne na trbuh i sluša da li mi kuca srce. I onda sav sretan kaže: Dobro je, kuca, još si živa   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## plavi aneo

Hm reći im da spavaju nebih jer sam vidla klinca koji do škole nije htio ići spavati niti je ikoga puštao da spava zbog takve priče :/ 

Ja imam koma iskustvo meni je tata umro kad je T. imao 4. g. , ono najgore je što smo uoči smrti imali konfliktne situacije , koje su djetetu bile koma jer je MT bio alkoholičar i agresivac, šta da kažem ja sam kojiput umirala od straha a ko zna kak je bilo mom malom T.
Kad je umro, vrlo iznenada, od srca, u krevatu, morali smo navratnanos odnijeti T. iz stana, svi smo bili koma,nismo htjeli da to tako pamti... no sveki mi je poslije pričala da se užasno plako jer je misli o da je MT nešto nama napravio...prošle su godine i nismo se niko o tome usudili pričati, a T. je cijelo vrijeme doživljavao  smrt mog oca kao kaznu jer je bio zao prema meni :/ 
Ja sam imala -red light- u glavi, čim bi on krenuo na tu temu, palila se i ja sam polako koračala da nešto ne zbrljam...
KOMA No danas konačno iako T ima 8.g. lakše o tom pričamo iako on često zabrinuto gleda da li smo mi bolesni... i sl. a kada sam s N ležala u bolnici na održavanju bilo ga je koma gledati kako odrasta u starmaloga-valike žalosne oči pune očaja, koje su toliko jako patile.. a kolko je MM bio u komi nije mu to baš olakšao...
Hm a kada sam mu prodala priču kak ja još dugo neidem nikuda, dok se on oženi ... jednostavno danas viče da se on neće oženiti i da hoće biti dijete.. a Raj je daleko i neistraženo mjesto i nije ga vidio, pa još u izmaglici ne pali...
Tak da ni sama još neznam kak to djetetu približiti

----------


## Brunda

Ja sam jučer nakon 3 mjeseca što je prošlo od otvaranja ove teme i što nije imao nikakvih pitanja vezana uz smrt, ostala šokirana.
Vozili smo se u autu i odjednom mi je rekao: ja sam u vrtiću pitao svoje prijatelje tko će me zakopati u zemlju kada umrem  :shock: 
Pitala sam ga koga je to pitao, rekao je Ninu.
-I šta ti je Nina odgovorila?
-Rekla je da ona ne zna kopati.
Dalje je razgovor tekao u smjeru što će biti s njegovom kućom kada umre i sl. i nakon toga je prešao na drugu temu.
Ono što je mene šokiralo je to da se nakon 3 mjeseca  sjetio opet toga i da nije došao meni nego je išao djecu u vrtiću pitati da li bi ga netko zakopao kada umre jer se on sam ne može, a nas više neće biti  :/ 
Sada sam u nedoumici, da li  s njim razgovarati na moju inicijativu ili pustiti do kad će slijedeći put sam potegnuti tu temu. 
Jučer sammu pokušala objasniti da  se to neće dogoditi još dugo dugo dugo dugo..., ali to ga ne brine. Sada ga brine tko će ga zakopati KADA umre. Uh...
I još jedna stvar, on uopće nije pokazao strah od toga da će se to dogoditi. Najnormalnije je pričao o tome kao kada pita gdje ćemo ići za vikend. Nije niti bilo pitanja zašto se to događa, kada, kako, ništa. Djelovao je kao da je pomiren s činjenicom da se to događa, da će se dogoditi i njemu i htio se pobrinuti da ga netko kada za to dođe vrijeme pokopa  :?

----------


## seni

brunda, sven je pametno dijete.   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Brunda, vrlo zanimljivo! I teško pitanje!

Pričati mu da će on imati djecu koja će ga paziti u starosti i pokopati kad umre, to mi je prvo što bih ja ispričala svojoj M.

M nakon pola godine od dedekove smrti ne postavlja neka teška pitanja: sanja ga često pa razgovaramo o snovima, prolazimo li mjestima kojima je prolazila s njim, obavezno to napomene: "Ovo je dedekova škola, ovako moj dedek nosi kaput, tu mi je dedek dao bananu..."
Pamti događaje koji su se dogodili prije više od godinu dana.

Koji put se pitam trebam li se zabrinuti što ponekad u igri s bebama spominje umiranje (npr. Ken drži se, nemoj mi umrijeti ..)

Neki dan je nacrtala mene. 
Usta su ravna crta, a iz očiju kapaju suze. Pitala sam je zašto plačem, odgovorila mi je da plačem za svojim tatom.
Tako ona mene vidi. I bilo mi je teško.
I premišljala sam se da to promijenim, ali onda bi to bila gluma, a ne želim glumiti. U žalosti sam i ona mene promatra u toj žalosti, uči kako odžalovati osobu koju voliš.

----------


## plavi aneo

ok evo mene sa malo starim ali i čisto friškim iskustvom, 
već sam rekla da je moj tata umro kada je T. imao 4.g i malo sam s njime o tome govorila... no svi simptomi koje si Brundač navela i ti Matilda, idu vam u prilog da djeca žele govoriti o tome, ali se boje da nas ne povrijede ili uznemire, mi smo imali sličnih problema, nismo o tome pričali, a onda su odjednom počela kao ono bezveze i iz vedra neba pitanja u vrtiću, doma, kao usput, ali težina povezivanja sa smrću je dovoljno govorila o tome da ga to jako muči...
Doslovno sam imala alarm  u glavi; kada bi bilo koja tema krenula u tom smjeru tapkala sam "ko po jajima"...da ga ne zbunim ili uplašim...

Prije dva tjedna umrla nam je baka, koju je Tomi jako volio, čak je par puta reko pred drugima i predamnom , "čovječe i to mi umre ova super baka, nije fer", htio bi ispasti da ga to ne muči ali znam da ga muči...
ja sam zabranila da ga ljudi kore zbog tih riječi, 
ja sam mu objasnila da ga razumijem da mu je ta bakica bila draža i bolja ali da nije zgodno tako pričati, no ne reagiram na takve provale jer to je ružan ali ipak način tuge(no i druga baka- moja, nikada nije bila sa nama i nema zaista nikakve emocije spram mene ni djece... mene je ostavila kada sam ja bila 8. a sestra5, )
No sa bakom smo imali i drugačiji pristup nego kada je umro deda, kada smo vidjeli da je pitanje dana i sata, MM je sjeo s T. i gorko mu se izjado kak on više nema mamu i kak mu je teško, pa su se ko braća gorko isplakali, dva tri dana šetali pričali i bili na soku... 
sada je manji pritisak oko te teme, kada je umrla više nije bilo loših ni ružnih scena...
mislim da smo ovaj put bolje postupili, no vidjećemo šta nosi sutra...
ONO što htjedoh reći sa svom ovom pričom je da klinci znaju da nije nešto u redu i kad im ne kažemo- meni je sin rekao da je znao da je baki loše jer mene nije bilo dugo i vidio je da su mi oči crvene od plača- i nije mi pomogo famozan smješak "sve je u redu"...a kad aje moj tata umro, pravila sam se takaj da je sve super  :Grin:   samo je jedan dan došetao sa famoznim crtežom na kojem ja fuull našminkana-"sve je u redu" plačem ko kišna godina, nosim cvijeća i lampione na tatin grob, eh tada sam znala da me čita bolje nego ja njega...
treba pričati s njima naravno da ne shvačaju sve no kada mi dotaknemo granicu kada vidim da mu se gubi razumijevanje ili moja moć da mu to približim- a govorim o biločemu, tada ga zamolim da o tome govorimo koji drugi put je r više ni ja ne znam kako da mu obje+anim, pa kad malo prođe vremena možda će meni biti lakše objasniti a njemu lakše shvatiti...
Eto nadam se da će ovo prolongirano ispisano štivo nekome i ipomoći...  :Razz:

----------


## andjelak

Mislim da što smo više nedorečeni kod nekih njima  interesantnih tema to više pričaju o tome.
Mi smo imali jednu kratku fazu kada je govorila da je mrtva obično kad je glumila neku  životinjicu a takvo nešto je vidjel na tv, vani uginule bube i sl.Rekla sam da bi mi bili tužni da je nema i sl. i to je prestalo .

sikica  :Love:  Kada želi pričati o gubitku razgovarajte ali isto tako  joj možete reći da će možda jednoga dana dobiti  bracu ili seku(ako razmišljate o tome) ili joj  s vremenom ako ne planirate još djece kupite nekog ljubimca da se ima o nekom brinuti( nije usporedba ni zamjena za sestru/brata)ali imat će neku zanimaciju i možda će ju uveseljavati pa će biti manje tužna,ispitivati će manje ili će se osjećati manje usamljena

----------


## Brunda

> I još jedna stvar, on uopće nije pokazao strah od toga da će se to dogoditi. Najnormalnije je pričao o tome kao kada pita gdje ćemo ići za vikend. Nije niti bilo pitanja zašto se to događa, kada, kako, ništa. Djelovao je kao da je pomiren s činjenicom da se to događa, da će se dogoditi i njemu i htio se pobrinuti da ga netko kada za to dođe vrijeme pokopa  :?


Evo me opet da podignem ovu temu. Mi polako temu smrti zaokružujemo u jednu cjelinu.
Citirala sam samu sebe jer sam nedavno dobila jedan jako dobar odgovor od jedne psihologice.
Naime od prvog posta kada se Sven prvi puta susreo sa pojmom smrti pa do ovog citiranog posta nakon 3 mjeseca gdje smrt prihvaća kao nešto što će se dogoditi ima još jedan dio o kojem nisam pisala.
On se jako dugo, u raznim periodima (tek je nedavno prestao) igrao igre isprepletene smrću. Npr. igra se sa figuricama playmobilea i jedna govori drugoj: idi u kuću vidjeti, mama ti je umrla. Druga figurica bi odgovorila: ma nije. Prva opet uvjerava da je, i tako sve dok ova druga ne uđe u kućicu i ne uvjeri se sama. Onda bi zajedno (figurice) provjeravale mamino srce, zvale doktora i spremale mamu u kutiju (valjda grob ili jednostavno kao više je nema pa mi ne treba ni u igri). U toj igri on uopće nije pokazivao svoje osjećaje a ja sam svaki put sa strane bez da ga ometam ili propitkujem sjedila na iglama od daljnjeg tijeka igre, ali puštala da se igra.
Onda smo nedavno sa prijateljeve svadbe vozili njegovu sestru psihologicu doma i slučajno se dotakli i toga. 
Ona mi je rekla kako je ta igra u stvari super i da ga obavezno puštam i ne ometam u toj igri jer dijete kroz igru procesuira nova saznanja. Pogotovo one spoznaje koje su mu se jače usjekle u pamćenje. Na taj način si pojednostavljuje stvari i igrom ih sažvakava dok si ih ne dovede na razinu koja mu je prihvatljiva i s kojom može živjeti. Kada se to dogodi jednostavno to "pušta" i kreće dalje.
Mene je taj odgovor dosta smirio i ustvari razveselio jer sam se pomalo počela bojati kako mi je dijete treba psihoterapiju.
Vjerojatno je i ovaj citirani post rezultat tog sažvakavanja i njegovog prihvaćanja smrti kroz igru.
Genijalno! Oduševljava me ta dječja psiha i njihovi sistemi i mogućnosti kopčanja stvari   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ona mi je rekla kako je ta igra u stvari super i da ga obavezno puštam i ne ometam u toj igri jer dijete kroz igru procesuira nova saznanja. Pogotovo one spoznaje koje su mu se jače usjekle u pamćenje. Na taj način si pojednostavljuje stvari i igrom ih sažvakava dok si ih ne dovede na razinu koja mu je prihvatljiva i s kojom može živjeti. Kada se to dogodi jednostavno to "pušta" i kreće dalje.


ovo si prekrasno sažela, i to je stvarno tako.

isto se dešava i kad djeca uporno žele slušati samo jednu te istu priču (a vama već silno ide na živce), a onda je odjednom odbace i nikad je više ne traže:
naime, u toj priči se krije neka poruka, neka spoznaja koja im je zanimljiva ali im još nije sjela, i oni imaju potrebu sažvakati tu priču do kraja, dok im ne sjedne to nešto što ih je u njoj intrigiralo.

btw, zari je zadnjih dana omiljena igra da je nekom životinjskom mladunčetu auto pregazio mamu, i mama je umrla, pa joj zara traži drugu mamu među ostalim životinjama.
u principu mi je ta igra jako utješna, jer to njeno mladunče ne pati, nego najnormalnije traži nekog drugog da se za njega brine   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Čitam na raznim podforumima  pitanja o djeci i smrti, ali ovaj mi se nekako čini najbliži našem problemu, pa ću se uključiti sa svojim pitanjem, nakon što ste puno toga već napisali, ali ipak…Hvala Brunda što si ga podigla i stvarno mi je drago da ste vi to tako super "hendlali"  :Razz:  ...
Već sam pisala da je H. izuzetno senzibilno dijete, a posebno što se tiče bilo kakvog (i bilo čijeg) rastanka od mame i tate. Ona plače i zbog bolesnog drveta u šumi i zbog toga što se stara kuća ruši i zbog što će jednog dana ona biti velika i neće više biti "beba"…Tako svaki pokušaj razgovora o smrti (kojeg ona inicira uglavnom pitajući gdje je neka osoba sa slike) završi plačem jer netko sada nema mamu ili tatu (uključujući i naše bake i djede – znači, radi se o H. prabaki i pradjedu koje nikad nije upoznala – ali strašno joj je što baka i djed nemaju mamu i tatu…btw. strašno je i kad netko u priči nema mamu ili tatu i takve priče uopće ne možemo čitati, kao što ne možemo čitati priče u kojima su vještice i vukovi koji nekoga pojedu (klasične bajke) jer ona to sve shvaća prilično doslovno i ne želi da bilo tko bude pojeden - ali to je druga tema).
Pokušali smo je voditi na groblje…sve je bilo dobro dok nije skužila što je zapravo groblje…onda su počela pitanja…"Zašto tatina baka tu leži" "Zašto je zakopana" Zašto je više nema." Kad će doći" Zašto neće doći" Gdje je sada" i kad je dobila istinite odgovore na to (u smislu onih kakve ste opisivale u svojim postovima, ovdje, i na drugim topicima) onda je slijedio plač.
Jednom mi je došla (valjda je čula od bake koja sigurno nije znala što i kako bi joj odgovorile – nisam ljuta na baku, ja ne bih tako, ali ni sama često puta ne znam kako bih) s pitanjem kako se to kad umreš leti u nebo i kad ćemo mi letjeti u nebo…hoćemo li sutra…i kako to da mi ne vidimo ove što lete po nebu i anđele…jedva sam se iskopala iz tog razgovora i neko sam vrijeme izbjegavala temu dok ne zaboravi to tumačenje, za koje smatram da, iako sam u osnovi katolik (koji upravo zbog straha od smrti često odluta u agnosticizam), nije prikladno za dijete jer u dječjoj percepciji idealizira smrt.
Evo i Svih svetih…i ne znam što učiniti…
Treba li još uvijek izbjegavati tu temu…ili pokušati obzirno objasniti bez obzira na njenu tugu i plač, pogotovo, obzirom da se takva pitanja, prirodno, pojavljuju sve češće. Naime ne znam jkao da joj to svedem na "prihvatljivu razinu" jer mi se čini da joj ništa nije prihvatljivo...ili griješim? 
Da, kao što rekoh, kao i Luna i druge cure i ja po noći često ne mogu spavati od straha i grozne tjeskobe koja me uhvati zbog naše konačnosti, ali stvarno nastojim da taj nezdravi koncept razmišljanja ne prenosim H., već svaki razgovor o tome nastojim voditi u pozitivnom duhu, ali…
Molim, imate li savjeta za ovaj naš konkretan slučaj?

----------


## Zdenka2

BHany, mislim da problem nije djetetov nego tvoj. Tvoja kći se na način prikladan svojoj dobi raspituje o smrti - njezina pitanja idu upravo onako kako trebaju ići. Mislim da ti moraš riješiti svoj problem, a ostalo će doći samo po sebi. To što joj je rekla baka, je sasvim u redu za trogodišnje dijete, pogotovo u kontekstu kršćanskog svjetonazora, za kojeg kažeš da je u osnovi tvoj svjetonazor. (By the way, nije mi jasno zašto se zbog straha od smrti odvraćaš od kršćanskog svjetonazora ka agnosticizmu, pa trebalo bi biti upravo obratno! Mene bi smrti bilo strah upravo onda kada bih smatrala da je to ništavilo.) Ako ti zaista osjećaš tako jaku tjeskobu pred smrću, mislim da bi trebala razgovarati s nekim psihologom. Glavu gore, život je pred tobom (i vječni život).

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ona plače i zbog bolesnog drveta u šumi i zbog toga što se stara kuća ruši i zbog što će jednog dana ona biti velika i neće više biti "beba"…


ovakva sam bila i ja.
plus što sam svake večeri plakala jer dani brzo prolaze (pročitaj moj post na početku ove teme).

mami je bilo užasno gledati me tako duboko nesretnu, ali tu pomoći nije bilo   :Crying or Very sad:  
a objašnjavati je morala, jer sam ja to izričito tražila, kod mene nije bilo izvlačenja i zavlačenja.

i eto, nemam nikakvog konkretnog savjeta.
osim što te možda utješi to da se ja te svoje tuge i nesreće danas uopće ne sjećam.
a izrasla sam u ekstremno empatičnog emotivca, od najranijeg djetinjstva (vrtićko doba) pomagala slabijima, bolesnima, izoliranima, odbačenima i zalagala se za njihova prava, i na kraju odabrala pomagačku struku plus konstantna volontiranja za gore navedene.
i uopće se ne bojim smrti.   :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

Ma dajte ljudi! Zar ne mislite da je premala da bi shvatila smrt sto god joj mi rekli? Mislim da djeci ne treba davati previse objasnjebja jer se nakraju zapletemo pustim objasnjenjima . Na kraju je cak gore nego prije! Moj bebac je imao tri godine kad je izgubio dvije prabake i dida! Na pitanje di su jednostavno smo odgovarali da su umrli! Tocka! A onda prica o lijepim sjecanjima! Neka ih pamti po lijepim stvarima! Iako se cak vise ni ne sjeca jedne none! Znam da zvucim blesavo , ali vjerovali ili ne to smo objasnjenje dobili od psihologa i to djecjeg!

----------


## BHany

Baš mi je drago što su mi s javile dvije koje čvrsto stoje na zemlji i čija mišljenja jako cijenim  :Smile:  .
Zdenka, što se H. tiče meni su njena pitanja OK, ali mi je teško što ona odgovore prihvaća tako emotivno i što je tužna više nego je to, po mom mišljenju, potrebno za njenu dob...mislim, samo mislim, da bi ona to trebala to prevesti u svoj dječji svijet gdje te stvari nisu toliko teške...Što se mene tiče...ne bi htjela opterećivati topic...mene u posljednje vrijeme muči to što objašnjenje vječnog života s religijskog stanovišta ne mogu pojmiti :/ ...razgovarala sa svećenikom...borim se sa svojim razmišljanima...ali stvarno mislim da nema smisla o tome ovdje, možda na pp.
Lutonjice, pročitala sam, pročitala  :Smile:  , zato ja to ovdje i pišem! Možda H., na kraju, ispadne čvršća po tom pitanju od mene!

----------


## Bubica

To je ok ako je to tvom djetetu bilo dosta, pitanje je što kada to djetetu nije dovoljno objašnjenje...




> jedva sam se iskopala iz tog razgovora i neko sam vrijeme izbjegavala temu dok ne zaboravi to tumačenje, za koje smatram da, iako sam u osnovi katolik (koji upravo zbog straha od smrti često odluta u agnosticizam), nije prikladno za dijete jer u dječjoj percepciji idealizira smrt.


ali što u tome ima loše? To je mišljenje i objašnjenje prikladno djetetu. Ja razumijem tvoje dijele, sama se smatram agnostikom, i u kopanju kako da B objasnim povakva i slična pitanja ponudila sam mu više odgovora i od je sebi odabrao ona koja mu paše...Sada zna da sve moje rečenice na temu anđelčića, odlaska u nebo i sl. započinju sa "neki ljudi vjeruju..." tako da on sam krene sa "ja vjerujem...". I ja tu ništa ne mogu, poštujem da je to njemu prihvatljivo objašnjenje, dok je.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Lutonjice, pročitala sam, pročitala  , zato ja to ovdje i pišem! Možda H., na kraju, ispadne čvršća po tom pitanju od mene!


BHany....I ja sam bila poput tvoje djevojčice...I ostala sam takva.  :Sad:

----------


## BHany

Bebelina, ne možeš staviti točku, ako ona ima stalno nova i nova pitanja, a sa svakim odgovorom je sve tužnija i tužnija...to je zatvoreni krug...Barem ja ne mogu staviti točku jer joj u svim drugim situacijama odgovaram na njenih milijun zašto. Možda nekad mogu izbjeći situaciju, ali ne često.

----------


## Bubica

> To je ok ako je to tvom djetetu bilo dosta, pitanje je što kada to djetetu nije dovoljno objašnjenje...


ovo se odnosilo na bebelinin post

----------


## Lutonjica

> BHany prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lutonjice, pročitala sam, pročitala  , zato ja to ovdje i pišem! Možda H., na kraju, ispadne čvršća po tom pitanju od mene!
> 
> 
> BHany....I ja sam bila poput tvoje djevojčice...I ostala sam takva.


a ja baš htjela reći da će ona, kao i ja, to apsolvirati i razriješiti u djetinjstvu, pa poslije neće brinuti.

zeznula si mi koncepciju, luna.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> To je ok ako je to tvom djetetu bilo dosta, pitanje je što kada to djetetu nije dovoljno objašnjenje...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				jedva sam se iskopala iz tog razgovora i neko sam vrijeme izbjegavala temu dok ne zaboravi to tumačenje, za koje smatram da, iako sam u osnovi katolik (koji upravo zbog straha od smrti često odluta u agnosticizam), nije prikladno za dijete jer u dječjoj percepciji idealizira smrt. 
> 			
> ...


Bubica, zanima me stručno mišljenje - trebam li se i ja ufurati u spiku s anđelima, iako ni najmanje ne vjerujem u to (nepoljuljani ateist) ili mu jednog dana otvoreno reći da ja mislim da kad umreš tijelo istruli u zemlji i pojedu ga crvi? Mislim, glupo je lagati, ali ovakav realizam mi se ne čini ni najmanje prikladan za dijete...

Inače, ja sam se od malena užasavala smrti iako moji ništa nisu mistificirali (oboje su skroz racionalni u vezi smrti, tako da nitko nije prenio svoje fobije na mene) i bili su vrlo realni i prikazivali to kao nešto normalno i prirodno (kao što i većina ljudi na ovom topicu predlaže) - očito ne prihvate sva djeca to na taj način, ma kako im pristupili.

Ja se samo usrdno nadam da će Kaleb po tom pitanju biti cool na tatu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  BHany prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa da, kao što rekoh, nema univerzalne formule. Neki to razriješe u djetinjstvu, a neki nikad. Vidi moj post gore, moji roditelji su stvarno to hendlali kao što se na ovom topicu predlaže no...Nisu sva djeca ista.

----------


## Luna Rocco

E da, vodili su me na groblje bakama i sjećam se (bila sam možda predškolske dobi) kako me uvijek srce boljelo kako su bake unutra na hladnom, same i napuštene i kako cvijeće na grobu uvene i još bih noćima nakon posjeta groblju plakala i imala noćne more. Moji o tome nisu imali pojma jer mi je bilo bed pričati o tome na taj način, baš zato što je njima to sve bilo "tako normalno i prirodno".

Ma, uhhhhh....

----------


## Lutonjica

ali znaš kaj luna, ti si stvarno ekstremni slučaj što se toga tiče, ti nemaš normalan strah nego fobiju.
pa nemoj plašiti jadnu majku, puno je veća šansa da će joj dijete kasnije imati nikakav do normalan strah od smrti, nego da će imati fobiju.

----------


## Bubica

ne moraju to biti anđelčići, neki pričaju o univerzalnoj energiji, zvjezdicama i sl. Bitno da djetetu to bude prihvatljiv i razumljiv način. Može se koristiti objašnjavanje  ciklusa umiranja i rađanja u prirodi...

Meni se isto teško bilo spustiti na razinu koja odmiče od moga realističkog i nimalo romantičnog stava o smrti. No, ako sam mu u stanju nuditi priču o djedu mrazu i pisati s njim pismo istome  :Grin:  , onda mogu i ovu priču malo prilagoditi dok ne poraste.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pa dobro, ali i ja bih pomoć oko Kaleba, kako da ja normalno s njim jednog dana razgovaram o tome?  :Sad:  Što bih ti na mom mjestu (ok, osim otišla psihijatru - bila sam, nije čovjek znao što da mi kaže kako sam ga zašprehala 8) ) - lagala ili rekla ono što misliš?

(ZNAM da imam još par godina vremena, ali znaš mene, sve moram prvo teorijski obraditi  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ovo gore je išlo Lutonjici.




> ... onda mogu i ovu priču malo prilagoditi dok ne poraste.


A što ako će se onda osjećati iznevjerenim što si mu lagala? Ipak je malo veći ulog od Djeda Mraza (neka se Djed Mraz ne uvrijedi).

----------


## anki

mi imamo pak drugi problem; luka uopće ne pita o smrti! a ima  već 8god! prije manje od godine dana umro mu je deda s kojim se redovno viđao; ja sam mislila da će biti u komi, ali nije to njega previše izbacilo iz takta...malo je bio tužan, malo nervozan tih dana, razgovarali smo o tome, ali sad ga ni ne spominje  :shock:  ne voli ići na groblje, vidim da se osjeća nelagodno, pa ga ni ne tjeramo...nekak mi je to malo  :/  više ga zanima smrt ljudi koje nije ni poznavao, o njima me nekad zna nešto pitati, ali sve je to jako površno i polunezainteresirano....
e sad, da li to njega fakat ne tangira ili mu je neugodno o tome pričati? da li je po tom pitanju previše zatvoren? jel to uopće normalno :?

----------


## Zorana

Moja Zorka je neki dan totalno neutjesno plakala. jer ona vise nikad ne moze da se smanji i da bude mala kao sto je na slikama. 

Ja pokusavam totalno lezerno odgovarati na ovakva pitanja, ali ni sama nisam sigurna koliko njoj to odgovara. Sto se fizicke strane tice, za sada smo ostali na tome da nase tijelo vise ne funkcionira i to je to. 
Ona me onda pitala jel se ista djeca rode vise puta. Rekla sam da ne znam jer da nitko ne zna sta bude i bude li ista s nama nakon smrti. Kad bude starija ili ako bude sada pitala, reci cu joj moje misljenje, tj. shvacanje eventualnog zivota poslije smrti. Ali uvijek naglasiti da je to samo moje shvacanje, da svatko misli drugacije o tome, a da nitko ustvari ne zna tocno. Bubice, Lutonjice, jel to ok ili time unosim previse zabune u djecju glavu?
Meni je jako vazno u ovim pitanjima ne nametati djetetu svoja uvjerenja, niti je sprjecavati u razvoju njezinih vlastitih.

----------


## Bubica

ne mislim da će se se osjećati iznevjerenim jer ne mislim da će preko noći osvijestiti "pravu istinu" nego postupno, mic po mic, svaki puta mu ponudiš nešto realniju sliku. velim, meni jako pomaze recenica "neki ljudi vjeruju..." 

moram ici, nastavim kasnije...

----------


## bebelina

Naravno da nije dosta,ali zato tu imas lijepa sjecanja! umijesto da joj objasnjavas smrt pricas sto su sve radili i kako im je lijepo bilo! Vjeruj mi tri smrti u godinu dana je i meni bilo pretesko , a kamoli djetetu! Uredu je da dijete bude tuzno i da pusti suzu , ali Pazi ako ides u objasnjenja samo se zapetljas! Zapravo to se bas meni dogodilo! Kad je baba posla u bolnicu i tamo i umrla pokusala sam sinu objasniti cijeli redosljed i sta se dogodilo! Cesto idem u bolnicu na preglede i normalno moj sin je to shvatio kao da cu i ja umrijeti! Nakon krike i placa potrazili smo strucni savjet ! Upalilo je! I danas iako ima vec 9 godina sjeca se samo lipih stvari , pjesme i igara!  :D

----------


## Lutonjica

ovo je i za lunu i za zoranu:

ja se definitivno slažem s ovim : neki ljudi vjeruju da...

znači, da me zara danas pita rađaju li se ista djeca ponovo, ja bih rekla da neki ljudi vjeruju u to, ili bih to možda prilagodila njoj i rekla malo drukčije : možda je to istina ... što ti misliš o tome?

----------


## BHany

> Moja Zorka je neki dan totalno neutjesno plakala. jer ona vise nikad ne moze da se smanji i da bude mala kao sto je na slikama.


Ovo je kod nas svako malo...više ne znam što da joj kažem...




> ne mislim da će se se osjećati iznevjerenim jer ne mislim da će preko noći osvijestiti "pravu istinu" nego postupno, mic po mic, svaki puta mu ponudiš nešto realniju sliku. velim, meni jako pomaze recenica "neki ljudi vjeruju..."


...a ovo mi je OK, ali nama ništa ne pomaže, osim što bi pomoglo da joj kažem da se ne umire ili da se poslije ponovo oživi, a to mi je ipak laž, a ne samo prilagođavanje istine...
... ali neću više ni ja o tome jer sam ovo napisala danas, slučajno, jer je podignuta tema...a ipak nam je danas sretan dan   :Sing:   jer slavimo rođendan  :Dancing Fever: ...

----------


## ninochka

mi smo se samo par puta, nedavno, dotakli pitanja smrti kad je iz crtića donio foru "bum, ubiću te"   :Rolling Eyes:  

pitala sam ga i što onda? onda me ubiješ i onda me nema, više nikad, i ne možemo se igrati ni ništa

i on je rekao , ok, i onda ćeš doći poslije  :/  i više nije pitao. dakle daleko smo od ikakvog koncepta razumijevanja, iako za umrle životinje na telki (jedna pojela drugu) ne pokazuje nikakvu empatiju. zaključi da ih nema i amen

----------


## Brunda

Meni se ovo što Bubica piše "neki ljudi vjeruju..." jako sviđa jer time ustvari daješ djetetu mogućnost da sam izabere ono što je njemu najprihvatljivije i što je u tom trenu spremno prihvatiti. Ni ja ne mislim da se treba upetljavati u razgovor o smrti, ali isto tako nisu sva djeca ista i nemaju sva djeca potrebu o tome i u tolikoj mjeri razgovarati. Ali ako dijete pokaže želju i propitkuje onda smatram da mu se treba i odgovoriti. A način na koji će mu se odgovoriti treba procijeniti roditelj koji najbolje poznaje svoje dijete, zna koliko može podnijeti i za kakav odgovor je dovoljno zrelo. I zato mi se koncept "neki ljudi vjeruju..." strašno sviđa. Da moram ponovno objašnjavati sigurno bih izabrala takav pristup.
I Luna, mislim da bi i ti trebala uzeti taj model kod objašnjavanja baš zbog te svoje fobije. Jer ako ćeš ući u to sa svojim osjećajima vrlo lako ćeš ih i na njega prenijeti. na ovaj način ćeš ipak malo distancirati svoje strahove a njemu ponuditi da sam prihvati ono za što je spreman.

----------


## Luna Rocco

To s "nekim ljudima" mi se učinilo jako zgodno prije kojih 8 godina kad me tada 8-godišnja kći moje sestrične konspirativno pozvala na stranu i upitala me postoji li bog. Naime, u školi je imala vjeronauk gdje su postojanje boga servirali kao gotovu istinu, a njezin tata je ateist, pa je malena bila zbunjena. 

Ja joj nisam htjela nametati svoj ateizam, pa sam joj počela tumačiti:
"Neki ljudi vjeruju da..." 
...na što me ona prekinula i čvrstim glasom mi rekla:
"Ne zanima me što drugi vjeruju. Hoću da mi ti kažeš istinu, tebi vjerujem."

Uzalud sam još par puta pokušavala s nekim ljudima, ona je uporno htjela moje mišljenje. Na kraju sam joj ga rekla (da mislim da ga nema, ali da ne mogu znati i da je to samo moje mišljenje), no ona je to (tada) uzela kao istinu.

Tako da me zanima kako vam to "neki ljudi" prolazi kod djece kojima ste vi alfa i omega i ne zanimaju ih apstraktni neki ljudi.

Ili je ona specifično reagirala?

----------


## Brunda

Luna, ona je tada imala 8 godina. Tvoje dijete će tebe to pitati kada će imati 3 ili 4. Tada će sigurno proći. A kasnije će i on biti zreliji i spremniji prihvatiti i neko drugačije tumačenje. Ali ustvari, tko kaže da ono što "neki drugi vjeruju"  nije veća istina od onoga što vjeruješ ti   :Grin:  
Možda će te (kasnije, ne sa 3 godine) i pitati što TI vjeruješ i vjerojatno će "pokupiti" tvoj stav kao svoj, ali opet će imati slobodu si ga posložiti onako kako je njemu prihvatljivije ako mu ostaviš prostora i za "ono drugo" a ne sa tvojom pričom kao isključivo točnom.

----------


## Lutonjica

pa ne znam, čak i ako za početak automatski prihvati moje ideje jer sam joj "alfa i omega", svejedno sam joj ponudila alternative, upoznala je s drugim vjerovanjima i dala joj šansu da si izabere nešto što joj odgovara (bez obzira hoće li tu šansu iskoristiti odmah, ili s 10 godina, ili s 20 godina) a bez da sam joj tvrdila da je moje mišljenje jedino pravo.

----------


## Lutonjica

e da, plus što će sigurno imati važnih osoba u svom životu koje drugačije misle nego ti.

npr. ja ću joj moći reći da ja ne vjerujem u Boga, ali recimo, njena baka, koju obožava, vjeruje. i nakon što joj objasnim svoje viđenje stvari, poslati ju baki neka joj ona ispriča svoju katoličku verziju. a onda ju, recimo, poslati drugoj baki, koju isto obožava, na jedan mali razgovor o daenikenu   :Grin:  

pa će čuti puno priča, a sve od ljudi kojima vjeruje i čije mišljenje cijeni, pa će moći nešto izabrati. a i vidjeti koliko se ljudi mogu razlikovati.

----------


## zrinka

e vo, upravo mi je stigla zgodna knjizica pod nazivom 'Kako sam svojoj kceri tumacila smrt' od francuske filozofkinje, zidovskog podrijetla Wmanuelle Huisman-Perrin....


iz predgovora:
'...njezini opisi i razmisljanja svejsno se drze u domaku od religioznog zauzimanja stava i postupanja pred smrcu; filozofska suzdrzanost i laicisticko ozracje francuske kulturalne javnosti kao da joj to nalazu. U takvom okruzenju ona zeli jednostavnim rjecnikom svojoj maloj kceri pomoci da se, koliko je to moguce u njezinoj dobi, suoci s tom neizbjeznom datoscu te da o tome razmislja ukorak sa svojim rastom i sazrijevanjem. To je svakako potrebno u danasnje vrijeme u kojem se smrt, sto je vise prisutna na televiziji, to vise tabuizira i izgoni iz neposrednog zivota. ...'

zvuci obecavajuce  :Smile:

----------

> nije ništavilo nego reciklaža


U posljednjih godinu dana desilo nam se nekoliko smrtnih slučajeva u bliskoj rodbini.

Pita Leonarda: Gdje je nonić XX... Nonić XX je umro. (bez objašnjenja tipa spavanje odmaranje)..to znači da ga nema više kod nas. Ali on sada radi ono što najviše voli negdje na nebu (pa pokažemo oblake). Tamo se druži s nonom YY i konačno su skupa jako sretni. Kao i barba ZZ i teta CC.

I ona spokojna. Čim netko umre, tijelo hrani zemlju, a "ono što ostaje živo" ide na oblake, nebo... Vidjeli nedavno krepanu pticu...kaže..Jadna..umrla je..ali sad je vesela na nebu s drugim pticama!
Nema spominjanja Boga ni božanstava...samo prirodni elementi

Meni je jako pomogao u "percepciji reciklaže" film Kralj lavova..kad stari lavonja kaže: sve se vrti u krug. Raste trava, pojede ju antilopa, antilopu pojede lav, lav umre, njegovo tijelo padne na zemlju i nahrani travu..pa opet isto u krug...a dio lava koji ostaje živ ide na nebo, kako se u nastvaku filma vidi...

Nije mi baš mila pomisao na smrt, ali uvjerenje da se nekako transformiramo i da nam se energija duše negdje nepovratno ne gubi mi ulijeva jako mnogo nade  :Smile: ..a ako nije tako...opet dobro..u ništavilu ne postoji spoznaja da sam mogla razmišljati drugačije prije smrti..  :Wink:

----------


## Hana_Sara

meni je uvijek bilo groooozno sto djeca ateista negdje prozivljavaju kad ih roditelji informiraju s 3, 4 godine da "kad umres, te nema". ja sam dosla iz krscanske obitelji te kao dijete sam kao najprirodniju stvar na svijetu prihvatila da kad umres, tvoja dusa leti Isusu. to mi je bilo divno i onda, a priznajem da mi i danas , nakon mnogo mucnih kusnji i teskih dana, nosi utjehu. znam da nije lako (po osobnom iskustvu) kasnije niti slusati skeptike i agnostike, ali to mi je u zivotu doslo puno kasnije kad sam vec bila zrelija nositi se sa time. ali djecica koja prvo sa 4 godine cuju da umiranje=nestajanje, to je sigurno tesko   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja nisam dijete ateista, ali nikad nisam progutala priču s Isusom i anđelčićima.
Voljela bih da jesam, svakome je lakše ako vjeruje da ga nakon smrti čekaju lijepe stvari.

----------


## MGrubi

dobila sam na mail ispisana pitanja Bogu djece (engl)
jedan mali je napisao: Bože, zašto uzimaš ljude natrag i onda šalješ nove, zašto jednostavno ne zadržiš ove ljude koje imaš?

----------


## Zorana

Hana Sara, ja sam odrastala s tvojom verzijom price o tome sto se desava nakon smrti. Pa mi zbog toga nije bilo nista lakse prihvatiti neke stvari. Cak naprotiv, rekla bi da sam prolazila kroz situacije koje granice s fobicnim ponasanjem. Vidim, nisam jedina. (Luna  :Razz:  ) Pa sam od puberteta tragala, i valjda jos uvijek trazim tu neku univerzalnu istinu. Ja sam tijekom svog zivota jako daleko otisla od prica o andjelima i Isusu kojima su me poducavali u djetinjstvu. Mislim da bi mi taj "moj put"  bio puno laksi da se prethodno nisam morala osloboditi tudjih, izvana nametnutih ideja. Zato se trudim svojoj djeci put ostaviti sto slobodniji. Pa, kao sto Lutonjica kaze, neka si djeca izaberu ono sto njima najvise odgovara.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana Sara, ja sam odrastala s tvojom verzijom price o tome sto se desava nakon smrti. Pa mi zbog toga nije bilo nista lakse prihvatiti neke stvari. Cak naprotiv, rekla bi da sam prolazila kroz situacije koje granice s fobicnim ponasanjem. Vidim, nisam jedina. (Luna  ) Pa sam od puberteta tragala, i valjda jos uvijek trazim tu neku univerzalnu istinu. Ja sam tijekom svog zivota jako daleko otisla od prica o andjelima i Isusu kojima su me poducavali u djetinjstvu. Mislim da bi mi taj "moj put"  bio puno laksi da se prethodno nisam morala osloboditi tudjih, izvana nametnutih ideja. Zato se trudim svojoj djeci put ostaviti sto slobodniji. Pa, kao sto Lutonjica kaze, neka si djeca izaberu ono sto njima najvise odgovara.


mozda ih upravo to na kraju najvise i zbuni   :Wink:  . moja poanta je: NITKO nije posteden traganja za Istinom, to je uvijek tezak i trnovit put, nasa smrtnost je najteze breme koje nosimo itd... ali i dalje tvrdim da je maloj djecica manja trauma prica o Isusu (vjerovala ti u nju ili ne) nego otvoreni ateizam.

----------


## AdioMare

Slažem se sa Hanom_Sarom oko toga da je maloj djeci manja trauma priča o anđelima i Isusu nego bilo koje ateističko objašnjenje koje djeca te dobi ne mogu prilagoditi svom mentalnom sklopu. Mislim da im je kroz priče i bajke (u toj dobi, njima je priča o Isusu još jedna od priča) na koje su već naviknuti, puno jednostavnije pospremiti dileme oko smtnosti za kasniju dob kada će si bilo kroz vjeru, bilo kroz ateizam sami dati odgovore.
I odmah da razuvjerim sve ateiste koji se boje da će im djeca postati vjernici ako čuju priču u kojoj ljudska duša odlazi Isusu:
vjernik se ne rađa, vjernik se postaje prakticiranjem vjere. Ne, pričanjem djeci lijepih priča o Isusu i postavljanjem blagdanskog stola - to je lijepa tradicija, a bojazan onih koji misle da će tim načinom odrediti vjersko uvjerenje djeteta za cijeli život je - neosnovana.
I vjerniku koji cijeli svoj život prakticira vjeru kako je Bog određuje, isti ne dodijeli milost da se u potpunosti riješi svih materijalnih i inih kočnica.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hana Sara, ja sam odrastala s tvojom verzijom price o tome sto se desava nakon smrti. Pa mi zbog toga nije bilo nista lakse prihvatiti neke stvari. Cak naprotiv, rekla bi da sam prolazila kroz situacije koje granice s fobicnim ponasanjem. Vidim, nisam jedina. (Luna  ) Pa sam od puberteta tragala, i valjda jos uvijek trazim tu neku univerzalnu istinu. Ja sam tijekom svog zivota jako daleko otisla od prica o andjelima i Isusu kojima su me poducavali u djetinjstvu. Mislim da bi mi taj "moj put"  bio puno laksi da se prethodno nisam morala osloboditi tudjih, izvana nametnutih ideja. Zato se trudim svojoj djeci put ostaviti sto slobodniji. Pa, kao sto Lutonjica kaze, neka si djeca izaberu ono sto njima najvise odgovara.
> 
> 
> mozda ih upravo to na kraju najvise i zbuni   . moja poanta je: NITKO nije posteden traganja za Istinom, to je uvijek tezak i trnovit put, nasa smrtnost je najteze breme koje nosimo itd... ali i dalje tvrdim da je maloj djecica manja trauma prica o Isusu (vjerovala ti u nju ili ne) nego otvoreni ateizam.


Slažem se, jer ateizam je za njih nerealan, ne daje odgovore o čudu postojanja, pa onda ni o smrti. Teorija evolutivnih slučajnosti nije ni približno odgovarajuća onome što dijete vidi oko sebe i osjeća u sebi. Moj sin ima samo šest godina, ali nevjerovanje u viši smisao univerzuma, a posebno našeg postojanja, smatra nerealnim.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ali ako roditelj djetetu ide tumačiti nešto na način koji on smatra ne samo nerealnim već i pomalo smiješnim, te čistim samozavaravanjem, uvjerena sam da će dijete, ma kako malo biti, osjetiti (po neverbalnoj komunikaciji roditelja) da roditelj nije autentičan i da "mulja". Ja se inače dosta strastveno uživljavam u nešto o čemu pričam, a teško da bih se mogla uživiti u nešto meni tako strano. 

Ali dobro, netko je spomenuo energiju koja kola, to mi je daleko prihvatljivije - no, opet, gdje bi dijete od 3-4 godine shvatilo taj koncept...Ajoj.

----------


## AdioMare

Samo da još dodam: iskreno vjerujem da bi onom roditelju koji i sam ne vjeruje u ono što mu se nameće da treba reći, neuvjerljivost bio jedini produkt vlastitog truda.
U tom slučaju, najbolje bi bilo djetetu, na njemu prilagođen način, prenijeti dio vlastitih uvjerenja. Roditelj koji ga istovremeno ne želi nametnuti djetetu kao jedino ispravno, znat će gdje je granica.
 :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ako smatrate da djeci treba priča o životu poslije smrti jer im je tako smrt manje traumatična, zašto onda inzistirate baš na priči o isusu, anđelima i nebu?
zašto to ne bi bila priča o djevojčici petri koja koja živi u čarobnoj šumi s malim zelim vilenjacima, a kad umremo i mi se pretvaramo u te mali vilenjake i živimo u toj čarobnoj šumi??? ili bilo što na tu foru??

----------


## AdioMare

> ako smatrate da djeci treba priča o životu poslije smrti jer im je tako smrt manje traumatična, zašto onda inzistirate baš na priči o isusu, anđelima i nebu?
> zašto to ne bi bila priča o djevojčici petri koja koja živi u čarobnoj šumi s malim zelim vilenjacima, a kad umremo i mi se pretvaramo u te mali vilenjake i živimo u toj čarobnoj šumi??? ili bilo što na tu foru??


Jel ti vjeruješ u priču o djevojčici Petri?  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

ne razumijem ovaj stav "ispričaj djetetu bajku da mu bude lakše". onda bi bila još "manja trauma" reći da je baka otišla na jako dalek put ili neku sličnu besmislicu.

zar se drugačiji svjetonazor ne može upakirati u jednostavnu, djeci prihvatljivu priču? je, teže je (upravo radim na takvoj priči   :Grin:  ) ali ne vidim zašto bih zbog toga trebala gaziti svoja uvjerenja i učiti dijete nečemu što ne smatram istinitim.

----------


## Lutonjica

*luna*, ja mislim da bi zara savršeno dobro mogla shvatiti koncept energije koja kola (jer npr. shvaća priču o bakterijama, virusima i bolestima, koji su također nevidljivi i apstraktni). 
isto tako ne vidim po čemu bi dijete moglo pojmiti izlazak duše iz tijela i anđele, a ne bi moglo pojmiti energiju koja kola - to joj je oboje podjednako čudnovato i neopipljivo.
čekaj da kaleb još malo naraste, nećeš više misliti da mala djeca ne mogu pojmiti takve stvari.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako smatrate da djeci treba priča o životu poslije smrti jer im je tako smrt manje traumatična, zašto onda inzistirate baš na priči o isusu, anđelima i nebu?
> zašto to ne bi bila priča o djevojčici petri koja koja živi u čarobnoj šumi s malim zelim vilenjacima, a kad umremo i mi se pretvaramo u te mali vilenjake i živimo u toj čarobnoj šumi??? ili bilo što na tu foru??
> 
> 
> Jel ti vjeruješ u priču o djevojčici Petri?


podjednako koliko vjerujem i priči o isusu i anđelima

----------


## Lutonjica

adio mare, zato i pitam, kao ateist.
jer mi predlažete da djetetu ispričam bajku, pa ne razumijem zašto je bajka o isusu bolja od bajke o petri (koja bi se mom djetetu puno više svidjela, jer znam kakve bajke voli)

----------


## ms. ivy

dok ja složim post, lutonjica da savršen primjer.

----------


## AdioMare

> adio mare, zato i pitam, kao ateist.
> jer mi predlažete da djetetu ispričam bajku, pa ne razumijem zašto je bajka o isusu bolja od bajke o petri (koja bi se mom djetetu puno više svidjela, jer znam kakve bajke voli)


Ako ne nalaziš zgodnu priču o našim dušama i tijelima nakon smrti, a koje se ne bi kosilo s tvojim uvjerenjima, tada mislim da bi tvom djetetu najsretnije objašnjenje bilo ono koje je u narodu već uvriježeno. Samim tim što vjernici vjeruju u Isusa, nevjernici ne vjeruju. Ni jedni ni drugi neće biti u društvu naopako niti čudno gledani.
U Petru ne vjeruje nitko živ. Stoga mislim da je djetetu najbolje ponuditi neko, društveno prihvaćeno objašnjenje. Ili jedno ili drugo.

----------


## AdioMare

Npr. u razredu će biti 50% vjernika i 50% ateisa.
Ja bih unaprijed morala znati, kako je moje dijete dovoljno karakterno jako i osobenjak od rođenja da bih mu dala križ da se jedini u razredu nosi s 50% ovih ili onih drugih objašnjavajući kako za njega blagdan Božića (kao naš službeni blagdan u RH) ono vjeruje da se u vilinskoj šumi rodila Petra, a ne Isus u štalici.
Obično štedimo svoju djecu neugodnostigdje god možemo. To nam je u krvi.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Lutonjice, i meni se, ako moram pričati bajke, više sviđa ona o Petri (samo što bi se kod mene zvala, kajjaznam, Viridiana  :Grin:  ).

Vidjet ću kad poraste, naravno...Znaš da ja volim teoretizirati.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa 3-godišnje ili 4-godišnje dijete nitko neće čudno gledati ako ispriča priču o petri   :Wink:

----------


## tatek

Mi smo imali smrtni slucaj u obitelji (umro moj stari) kad je Vedran imao tri godine. Oni nisu bili osobito prisni (na zalost, s mojim ocem to nitko nikada nije postigao   :Sad:  ), no svracali smo do mojih 1-2 puta mjesecno. Kad je on umro ispricali smo Vedranu da je bio jako bolestan (sto je bila istina), da je bio dosta star (sto je isto istina) i da je zato umro. Neki ljudi umru ranije, neki kasnije, a kad umru onda nas njihova dusa gleda sa neba (pricicu smo posudili iz Pipi duge carape - hvala Astrid!), bez spominjanja uskrsnuca ili bilo cega drugoga obzirom da smo ateisti.
Vedran nije bio nesto sad zbunjen i postavljao je neko vrijeme ocekivana pitanja tipa "A kad ce baka umrijeti, i ona je vec stara?" ili "Osoba X je isto bolesna, hoce li i ona umrijeti?" ili "A kad cu ja biti star i bolestan, da li cu i ja umrijeti?" (odgovor je bio "Da, ali do toga je jos jaaaaako daleko, svi cemo mi jednom umrijeti, ali do tog trena cemo jos jako dugo zivjeti"). NAkon toga se sve smirilo, ta smrt je postala cinjenica. Jos su ponekad postavljana pitanja zasto se ljudi pokapaju u zemlju kad umru (zato jer je takav obicaj), zasto se stavlja kriz na grobove (jer vecina ljudi kod nas tako zeli, jer su vjernici, u Bosni npr. vecina stavlja polumjesec, jer su oni vjernici druge vjere) itd.

Sto se tice vjere, vjerskih praznika i ostaloga, o svemu tome pricamo kao o povijesnoj cinjenici, a o stvarima o kojima se ne moze pricati kao o povijesnoj cinjenici (tipa uskrsavanje i slicno) govorimo kao o legendi, prici iz davnina.

Dosad to sve funkcionira - nit mi govorimo nesto sto se protivi nasim saznanjima ili nacelima, nit je Vedrano nesto nejasno, a mislim da je i smrt stavljena u kontekst koji je njemu primjeren i shvatljiv.

----------


## Lutonjica

pa mare, bajke si predložila za malu djecu, djetetu koje ide u prvi razred sigurno neću više pričati takve bajke.

----------


## AdioMare

> ne razumijem ovaj stav "ispričaj djetetu bajku da mu bude lakše". onda bi bila još "manja trauma" reći da je baka otišla na jako dalek put ili neku sličnu besmislicu.
> 
> zar se drugačiji svjetonazor ne može upakirati u jednostavnu, djeci prihvatljivu priču? je, teže je (upravo radim na takvoj priči   ) ali ne vidim zašto bih zbog toga trebala gaziti svoja uvjerenja i učiti dijete nečemu što ne smatram istinitim.


Ispričaj mu bilo što u što _ti vjeruješ_, a on može razumjeti i ne optužiti te (uvjetno rečeno) u budućnosti da si mu lagala.  :Razz:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne razumijem ovaj stav "ispričaj djetetu bajku da mu bude lakše". onda bi bila još "manja trauma" reći da je baka otišla na jako dalek put ili neku sličnu besmislicu.
> 
> zar se drugačiji svjetonazor ne može upakirati u jednostavnu, djeci prihvatljivu priču? je, teže je (upravo radim na takvoj priči   ) ali ne vidim zašto bih zbog toga trebala gaziti svoja uvjerenja i učiti dijete nečemu što ne smatram istinitim.
> 
> 
> Ispričaj mu bilo što u što _ti vjeruješ_, a on može razumjeti i ne optužiti te (uvjetno rečeno) u budućnosti da si mu lagala.


A tu se vraćamo na početak balade jer pretpostavljam da ivy isto vjeuje u crve. Štoviše, oni su činjenica, nemaš tu što vjerovati ili nevjerovati, no za dijete (i za neke odrasle) je to poveliki šok.

----------


## AdioMare

> pa mare, bajke si predložila za malu djecu, djetetu koje ide u prvi razred sigurno neću više pričati takve bajke.


Nema doživi dijete amneziju od treće do sedme godine. Isto tako, u tom periodu ne nastupa prazan hod, već dijete traži sve više i više objašnjenja o pojedinoj temi. Tko kaže da će tvoje dijete biti toliko zadovljno tvojim (bilo kakvim) odgovorom, pa ga neće postaviti ponovno za 6 mjeseci ili godinu dana? A tko kaže da će tada biti spremno za tvoju  kompletnu istinu?

----------


## zrinka

koliko smo se mi udaljeli od _zivota_,
odkad ne radjamo i ne umiremo u kuci
i onda kompliciramo kad djeci to isto treba objasniti...
 :Smile:  

jer smo te stvari obavili velom tajne, sutnje, neugodnosti...

a kako djeca to primaju, slobodno, otvoreno....mozda cak nauciti od njih...

ne znam jeste ikad vidjeli kako se mala djeca odnose prema djeci s posebnim potrebama?
skroz  prirodno, prihvacaju ih takve kakvi jesu...
a stariji, 
ja sam znala dozivjeti da se stariji snebivaju, pa im neugodno, pa ne znaju sta bi, kad vide da imate dijete koje je posebno....

----------


## Lutonjica

kao što kaže luna, opet dolazimo na to da je djetetu odmah na početku bolje reći ono što sam vjeruješ  :Grin:  

(btw, zanima me kako onda bez ikakvih problema i trauma nastane amnezija vezana za djeda mraza)

----------


## Hana_Sara

> adio mare, zato i pitam, kao ateist.
> jer mi predlažete da djetetu ispričam bajku, pa ne razumijem zašto je bajka o isusu bolja od bajke o petri (koja bi se mom djetetu puno više svidjela, jer znam kakve bajke voli)


pa mozda za pocetak i zato, sto je Isus bio povijesna licnost  :/ . ne kuzim bas tu usporedbu koju si dala, jer neka carobna prica o nekom ko ne postoji nema veze sa pojmom religije koja ima zalede od 2000 godina te osobi po cijem rodenju i ti kao ateist jos i danas brojis godine. u tom aspektu tu nema nista izmisljeno niti cudesno. baj d vej, ta osoba je takoder rekla " ne bojte se, ja sam s vama u sve dane do svrsetka svijeta". onak, ozbiljno. to mozes rec svojoj maloj bez ikakve griznje savjesti, sumnje ili nevjerice. pa nek ona poslije odluci jel se slaze  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

gledaj, isus jest povijesna ličnost.

ali kakve mi to ima veze kad je nastavak priče za mene totalna bajka.

onda joj mogu isto tako reći da je petra djevojčica koja je prije postojala, pa je bila tako dobra i krasna da je postala glavna mačka u čarobnoj šumi poslije smrti.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


u  crve nemas sto "vjerovati"  :Wink:  , to znaju svi. ali nekima je preveliki skok vjerovati da covjek ima dusu koja traje duze od tijela, tj. koja NEMA rok trajanja  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


Pitanje je možete li naći prikladno objašnjenje o smrtnosti djetetu od tri, četiri godine?
Vraćamo se na početak: ne možete. 
Možda za vas vjerničko obješnjenje nije najsretnije rješenje, ali razmislite o njemu kao boljoj alternativi od Petre i sličnoga.
To je moje mišljenje. 
Isus nas i tako sve voli, i vjernike i ateiste.   :Smile:  A Petra nikada neće znati da negdje postoji vaše dijete koje o njoj razmišlja.  :Razz:  
Šalu na stranu, ali želim vam reći ako ne želite odrediti život vašeg djeteta putem vjere, ne morate se bojati da će se to olako dogoditi.

----------


## zrinka

> Pitanje je možete li naći prikladno objašnjenje o smrtnosti djetetu od tri, četiri godine? 
> Vraćamo se na početak: ne možete.


pa ja mislim da se to moze

----------


## Hana_Sara

> gledaj, isus jest povijesna ličnost.
> 
> ali kakve mi to ima veze kad je nastavak priče za mene totalna bajka.
> 
> onda joj mogu isto tako reći da je petra djevojčica koja je prije postojala, pa je bila tako dobra i krasna da je postala glavna mačka u čarobnoj šumi poslije smrti.


meeeh, nastavis li s ovakvim usporedbama, ti u biti nazivas 90% svjetskog stanovnista podjetinjilim sto vjeruju u jedan ili drugi oblik zivota poslije smrti. ali sam ti daj, ispricaj joj o crvima  :/

----------


## ms. ivy

> Ispričaj mu bilo što u što _ti vjeruješ_, a on može razumjeti i ne optužiti te (uvjetno rečeno) u budućnosti da si mu lagala.


e, pa to i ja govorim. ja se ne bih usudila savjetovati nekome da ne priča djetetu o isusu i anđelima jer to nije istina. otkud ja znam da to nije istina? kao što ti ne znaš da JE istina.   :Wink:  

a priklanjati se nečemu jer je to "narodno vjerovanje" i "društveno prihvaćeno"... čoh, čoh, već mi se javlja osip...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> [Isus nas i tako sve voli, i vjernike i ateiste.  .


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Pitanje je možete li naći prikladno objašnjenje o smrtnosti djetetu od tri, četiri godine? 
> Vraćamo se na početak: ne možete. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa ja mislim da se to moze


Pa, super! Onda nema problema.  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

adio mare, mene (a vjerujem ni ostale cure ovdje) nije strah da će mi dijete postati vjernik samo zato ću mu pričati priču o isusu.
i krivo me razumiješ, nije me _uopće_ strah toga da mi dijete bude vjernikom - to je nešto što ostavljam njoj na izbor, sasvim mi je svejedno hoće li, ili neće, kad odraste, biti vjernik.
to uopće nije poanta.

----------


## zrinka

pa nema
meni nema problema
niti kad sam bila dijete, niti sad kad imam djecu

----------


## tatek

> [Pitanje je možete li naći prikladno objašnjenje o smrtnosti djetetu od tri, četiri godine?
> Vraćamo se na početak: ne možete.


Mozemo - vidi nas primjer gore. Mislim da su kdo nas sve strane zadovoljne danim objasnjenjem.
Naravno, nas primjer se ne moze primijeniti na sve obitelji i svi djecu, ali vjerujem da moze na vecinu obitelji koje nisu religiozne (barem ne na uobicajeni nacin).

----------


## apricot

> koliko smo se mi udaljeli od _zivota_,
> odkad ne radjamo i ne umiremo u kuci
> i onda kompliciramo kad djeci to isto treba objasniti...
>  
> 
> jer smo te stvari obavili velom tajne, sutnje, neugodnosti...
> 
> a kako djeca to primaju, slobodno, otvoreno....mozda cak nauciti od njih...
> 
> ...


Ovo je savršeno.
Zrinka   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> gledaj, isus jest povijesna ličnost.
> 
> ali kakve mi to ima veze kad je nastavak priče za mene totalna bajka.
> 
> onda joj mogu isto tako reći da je petra djevojčica koja je prije postojala, pa je bila tako dobra i krasna da je postala glavna mačka u čarobnoj šumi poslije smrti.
> 
> ...


uopće ne smatram da ste podjetinjili, poštujem vaš izbor. ali isto tako očekujem da se poštuje i moj.
ja nikad u životu nisam imala potrebu vjernika preobraćati na ateizam, i ne razumijem zašto vi to imate potrebu raditi sa mnom?

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ispričaj mu bilo što u što _ti vjeruješ_, a on može razumjeti i ne optužiti te (uvjetno rečeno) u budućnosti da si mu lagala.
> 
> 
> e, pa to i ja govorim. ja se ne bih usudila savjetovati nekome da ne priča djetetu o isusu i anđelima jer to nije istina. otkud ja znam da to nije istina? kao što ti ne znaš da JE istina.   
> 
> a priklanjati se nečemu jer je to "narodno vjerovanje" i "društveno prihvaćeno"... čoh, čoh, već mi se javlja osip...


Ja VJERUJEM da je to istina. Zato sam vjernik. 
I samo mislim da je kroz sve ono što sam gore rekla djetetu bliža priča o Isusu, nego surova činjenica crvi s kojom su suočeni ateisti.
Ne moraš moje nastojanje da zaštitim dijete (svoje, moje, bilo čije; a u kontekstu Petre o kojoj smo pričali) odmah okarakterizirati kao dosadni svrab, jer društvo tako diše.
Društvo je neminovni dio života. I vjernikovog i ateistovog.
I nemaju svi razumijevanja i svijesti o dobrobiti postojanja različitosti.  :Smile:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


zato sto su nam pogledi tu nuzno razliciti. ti kao ateist sigurno vjerujes da vjera nosi svoje prednosti, utjehu, meditaciju itd.. ne?tj, kao neutralni ateist tebi je to sve ok jer ionako nema posljedica, bez obzira sto vjerovao/bio u ovom kratkom zivotu. a ja kao vjernik upravo VJERUJEM da ono sto moja religija nudi bi tebi jako obogatilo zivot, to jest vjerujem da je to istina. uzivi se ako hoces, pa mi reci da ti npr mislis da imas lijek protiv raka,a ja umirem od raka. bi mi ga ponudila ili bi ga zadrzala za sebe? 

hocu reci, ne mislim ja ovo toliko za tebe i ovu debatu. nego se inace krscane pita zasto toliko "gnjave" druge s preobracenjem. pa eto to je moj odgovor.

----------


## AdioMare

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> gledaj, isus jest povijesna ličnost.
> 
> ali kakve mi to ima veze kad je nastavak priče za mene totalna bajka.
> 
> onda joj mogu isto tako reći da je petra djevojčica koja je prije postojala, pa je bila tako dobra i krasna da je postala glavna mačka u čarobnoj šumi poslije smrti.
> 
> ...


Mislim da nije onaj koji vjeruje važniji ili bolji od onoga tko ne vjeruje.
Prijetnje statistikom su neosnovane. Moramo razlikovati vjernika od poštovatelja tradicije. Ali to je neka druga priča.
Ja kao vjernik samo nudim po meni trenutačno bolju alternativu za dijete od vaše. 
Važno je neistraumatizirati dijete. 
Ali i olakšati mu život u zajednici.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, to bi me stvarno pogodilo.  :Laughing:  
Naravno da je lakše vjerovati u dušu nego u crve, zar ćemo i oko toga sporiti?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AdioMare

> pa 3-godišnje ili 4-godišnje dijete nitko neće čudno gledati ako ispriča priču o petri


Hoće, u kontekstu vjerovanja.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Ja VJERUJEM da je to istina. Zato sam vjernik. 
> I samo mislim da je kroz sve ono što sam gore rekla djetetu bliža priča o Isusu, nego surova činjenica crvi s kojom su suočeni ateisti.


ja vjerujem u evoluciju   :Wink:  , samo na način različit od religijskog vjerovanja.

ali, slažeš se da nešto ne mora biti istina samo zato što ti vjeruješ da je to istina? možeš biti u krivu, je li tako?

i vjernici su suočeni sa crvima, kako je već luna istaknula, samo na njih dodaju dimenziju za kojom imaju potrebu. ja u crvima ne vidim ništa surovo. za jedinku, da. na nekom širem planu, ne - energija ne nestaje nego mijenja oblik, atomi se slože na drugačiji način... meni je facinantno biti dijelom prirode.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da, to bi me stvarno pogodilo.  
> Naravno da je lakše vjerovati u dušu nego u crve, zar ćemo i oko toga sporiti?


moja je poanta da se u crve nema sto VJEROVATI, to ima jednu realnu dimenziju koju da u krajnjem slucaju zelis, mozes i PROVJERITI  :shock :Smile: otkopas mrtvaca i eto :shock: )...no za VJERU ti je potrebno upravo povjerenje... zato je to po meni teze.

----------


## AdioMare

> Da, to bi me stvarno pogodilo.  
> Naravno da je lakše vjerovati u dušu nego u crve, zar ćemo i oko toga sporiti?


Ovaj topic je krenuo u krivom smijeru. Ne pada mi na pamet uvjeravati nekoga da bi mu bilo bolje ono što radim ili u što vjerujem ja. Pogotovo mi ne pada na pamet da mu sugeriram kako mu je najbolje odgojiti dijete.
Ja samo predlažem, u duhu onoga tko želi dobro. Roditelj odlučuje.

Luna, crva nema u krematoriju   :Grin:  , pa eto ti rješenja bar protiv njih  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja VJERUJEM da je to istina. Zato sam vjernik. 
> I samo mislim da je kroz sve ono što sam gore rekla djetetu bliža priča o Isusu, nego surova činjenica crvi s kojom su suočeni ateisti.
> 
> 
> ja vjerujem u evoluciju   , samo na način različit od religijskog vjerovanja.
> 
> ...


Slažem se u dijelu da postoje različita uvjerenja i da ih treba poštivati, a ne nametati svoje kao jedino ispravno. 
Ja samo vjerujem da iza tvoje evolucije stoji Bog. Tvoja (i moja) znanost nije otkrila što je pokretač isključivo tvoje "vjere/uvjerenja", dok se naša (moja i tvoja) uvjerenja razlikuju *jedino* po tome što ja vjerujem da je pokretač svemira Bog. 
Ti ćeš još počekati na odgovore za svoja pitanja, ako nećeš biti zadovoljna onima kojima sada znanost raspolaže.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

ja sam već odavno zaključila da bi mi u davanju ovakvih odgovora djetetu bilo puno lakše da sam vjernik, ali nisam. To je činjenica, tražim odgovore u okviru svojih vrijednosti. 

No, ono što sam još htjela reći: za sve koje jako zbunjuje ovo pitanje i koji su nesigurni u poruku koju daju djetetu, tj. strah ih je da bi još višemogli zbuniti dijete - ima rješenje: pošaljite ga tati  :Grin:  Hocu reci, ako tate imaju posloženije ove stvari u glavi zašto se oni ne bi bavili tom tematikom i o tome razgovarali sa djetetom?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Slažem se u dijelu da postoje različita uvjerenja i da ih treba poštivati, a ne nametati svoje kao jedino ispravno.


ti se onda ne slazes s onim " idite i sirite evandelje"? samo pitam, nemoj se ljutiti   :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna, crva nema u krematoriju   , pa eto ti rješenja bar protiv njih


Istina.  :Wink:  
Crvi su metafora za ništavilo.
I mislim da smo stvarno svi skupa zabrijali, objasnit ćemo svi djetetu već nekako što nas čeka...Evo, tatek je dao prilično dobru ponudu za ateiste.

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Slažem se u dijelu da postoje različita uvjerenja i da ih treba poštivati, a ne nametati svoje kao jedino ispravno. 
> 
> 
> ti se onda ne slazes s onim " idite i sirite evandelje"? samo pitam, nemoj se ljutiti


Svim srcem vjerujem u to, ali dozvoli da ti skrenem pažnju na malenu razliku u slovima, a veliku u djelima: "širite" umjesto "namećite".
Ni Isus nije prisiljavao nikoga da ga slijedi niti sluša. Isus je govorio, a ljudi su u masama hrlili čuti njegove riječi. Bilo je i znatiželjnika i provokatora, a srećom bilo je i istinskih pronositelja njegovih riječi.
Onome tko ih želi slušati, stat će i poslušati. Onaj tko ne želi niti čuti, badava ćeš trčati za njim. 
Da se spustim na zemaljsku razinu: samo ćeš ispasti smiješan.   :Love: 
Ipak smo mi ljudi i živimo od ljudi i sa ljudima. U zajednici. 
Ja mogu živjeti s tim da smo različiti i po uvjerenjima i po boji kože i po vjeroispovjesti. Čovječnost čini čovjeka, a ja vjerujem da te vjera čini još boljim čovjekom. Neka drugi vjeruju što hoće, dok god se ponašaju ljudski i s poštovanjem prema svakome.

----------


## ninochka

ja nemam nekih dilema jer mi nikada nije palo na pamet reći da kad umreš ideš Bogu

kada bude tražio dublje objašnjenje, eventualno će moći netko lutati među zvijezdama ako se u tom trenutku učini potrebno. Ako ne, od mrtvaca će nastati cvijeće itd...

----------


## AdioMare

> kao što kaže luna, opet dolazimo na to da je djetetu odmah na početku bolje reći ono što sam vjeruješ  
> 
> (btw, zanima me kako onda bez ikakvih problema i trauma nastane amnezija vezana za djeda mraza)


Promak'o mi post...
Ako ti ne želiš održavati priču o Isusu i dalje živom, naravno da će bez ikakvih trauma nastati amnezija vezana uz priču o Isusu. To ti je cilj, zar ne?
Odgoditi priču o prolaznosti životu (ako je pretraumatičan za dijete da ga shvati u obliku koji ti preferiraš) za jedan sretniji i pogodniji trenutak.

----------


## AdioMare

> koliko smo se mi udaljeli od _zivota_,
> odkad ne radjamo i ne umiremo u kuci
> i onda kompliciramo kad djeci to isto treba objasniti...
>  
> 
> jer smo te stvari obavili velom tajne, sutnje, neugodnosti...
> 
> a kako djeca to primaju, slobodno, otvoreno....mozda cak nauciti od njih...
> 
> ...


Ovo mi je isto promaklo, a tako je lijepo i istinito  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  [Pitanje je možete li naći prikladno objašnjenje o smrtnosti djetetu od tri, četiri godine?
> Vraćamo se na početak: ne možete.
> 
> 
> Mozemo - vidi nas primjer gore. Mislim da su kdo nas sve strane zadovoljne danim objasnjenjem.
> Naravno, nas primjer se ne moze primijeniti na sve obitelji i svi djecu, ali vjerujem da moze na vecinu obitelji koje nisu religiozne (barem ne na uobicajeni nacin).


Sad sam ja krivo shvaćena :/ .
Ja uopće ne tvrdim da se ne može pronaći odgovor na to pitanje bio čovjek vjernik ili ne, ja sam iz vaših postova krivo shvatila da tražite dobar način ili ste u nedoumici kako, a još se i pitate ako "da" zašto bi to bila priča o Isusu? 
Nesporazum.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


Brunda je pokrenula temu, jer je zeljela znati nasa iskustva sa time.
Ja sam na razmisljanja svih ostalih dodao nase obiteljsko iskustvo.
Zato i jesmo ovdje da razmijenimo nasa misljenja i iskustva, a jednako vrijedi i tvoje i moje i sva druga i drago mi je bilo procitati ih sve.

----------


## AdioMare

> Brunda je pokrenula temu, jer je zeljela znati nasa iskustva sa time.
> Ja sam na razmisljanja svih ostalih dodao nase obiteljsko iskustvo.
> Zato i jesmo ovdje da razmijenimo nasa misljenja i iskustva, a jednako vrijedi i tvoje i moje i sva druga i drago mi je bilo procitati ih sve


Nisam tebe prozvala, tatek   :Smile:  , samo sam konstatirala da je krivo donesen zaključak o mom pointu i to iz rečenice u kojoj pišem:
 Pitanje je možete li naći prikladno objašnjenje o smrtnosti djetetu od tri, četiri godine? 
Vraćamo se na početak: ne možete

jer je izvađeno iz konteksta, a ti si me kvotao u tom trenu.
Inače, tatek, sve 5!

----------


## tatek

> Inače, tatek, sve 5!


Sve u redu!   :Smile:

----------


## yaya

Vidim da se ovdje rasplamsala polemika o religiji i vjernicima i mislim da je suvišna. Tatek je dobro rekao neka svatko po vlastitom nahođenju djetetu objasni smrt, jer se djeci mora objasniti kad tad.
Mi smo Sonji smrt objasnili na divnom primjeru Malog princa-kada netko umre tijelo ostavi na Zemlji da ga ljudi koji ga vole uvijek mogu posjetiti na groblju,  duša odlazi na svoju zvijezdu i čuva svoje voljene. Ono što je nju umirilo je da osoba koja umre i dalje živi u sjećanjima drugih ljudi.
Kad bude starija objasniti ću joj priču o crvima ali dok je malena neka vjeruje u zvijezde...  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ako smatrate da djeci treba priča o životu poslije smrti jer im je tako smrt manje traumatična, zašto onda inzistirate baš na priči o isusu, anđelima i nebu?


Ja mogu odgovoriti za sebe da pričam svom djetetu o vječnom životu, zato što sama duboko u njega vjerujem. Uskrsnuće se je već dogodilo, a i nama je obećano. Vjerujem u viši smisao ljudskog stvaranja i postojanj, to jest u Boga, a isto tako i u neuništivu energiju naše duše. O tome govorim i svom djetetu, jer mu želim to prenijeti. Meni cilj nije da mu olakšam spoznaju o njegovoj krhkosti i prolaznosti nego da mu prenesem radost spoznaje o vječnosti. Moj sin ima 6 godina i on zna da nebo nije plavo prostranstvo iznad nas ni ono crno izvan atmosfere nego da je to metafora naše transformacije, jedno novo stanje. Ni u kojem slučaju ne bih djetetu govorila nešto u što sama ne vjerujem i mislim da je to skroz kontraproduktivno. I razumijem da drugi ljudi nemaju tu vjeru. Žao mi ih je što nemaju tu dimenziju u sebi, ali poštujem njihova uvjerenja.

A ono što je Zrinka napisala o dehumanizaciji smrti (po mom mišljenju to je isto što i dehumanizacija života) i o neskučenosti dječjeg razmišljanja od riječi do riječi potpisujem.

----------


## LeaB

Crvi su istina.
Duša je ono u što vjerujem.
Život je energija i ne prestaje.

No to sve nije važno. 
Ne bi li bilo lakše naućiti se nositi sa smrću kao nečim što je stvarno dio života. 
Energija koja nas pokerće ne umire s nama, ona se "pretače" i nastavlja vibrirati. Tako kako god okreneš, živi smo.
I ono što je najzanimljivije i nečijim mislima, riječima...u djeci. I nema tu ničeg strašnog. 
 :Saint:

----------


## Ivana2

Ja potpisujem Zrinku2 i još bih dodala da svom M. od prvih razgovora na tu temu jasno razlikujem tijelo od duše. Tijelo se raspada ili se daje spaliti. Kada M crta širu obitelj, često nacrta i jedan grob, a on predstavlja mog pokojnog djeda o kojem često pričam pa ga i M doživljava prisutnim članom obitelji, iako ga nikad nije upoznao.

----------


## Nikina mama

Zbog svog iskustva cu mu sto kasnije pricati o smrti jer meni se naime dogodilo s nekih 6, 7 godina da sam s bakom gledala neki tuzni film o umiranju. I dan danas se sjecam tog dana kao da je bio jucer........kada je film zavrsio plakala sam, vristila sto cu ja kada mi moja najdraza baka umre, jedva me smirila. Od tada do danas ja zivim u tom strahu sto cu ja kada mi najblizi umru. Pricala sam s jednim psihijatrom i on mi je rekao da taj strah potjece vjerojatno bas zbog tog filma koji ja u toj dobi nisam mogla shvatiti.

----------


## zekana

MM-u je umro deda. Pokušala sam biti direktna, ali bez objašnjenja i ulaženja u stvari koje ne mogu objasniti. Mica ima 3 godine. Ali je jako znatiželjna i vidim da ju to zanima jer ne razumije. Jel umro deda? A jel umro deda? A jel umrla ... (mala komšinica)? Vidim da joj nije jasno. A kuda se zavući u rasprave, nikuda. Ona zna da je deda umro. Kad su ljudi jako stari ili jako bolesni oni umru. Zaspu i odu u raj

Bože oprosti, ali samo sam pogoršala stvar. Mama, mama, hoću i ja u raj, ali mama hoću i ja da umrem pa da idem u raj...

očito sam krenula krivim smjerom od samog početka. Kad imaš pričalicu koja je izuzetno pametna i sve ispipava, kako objasniti smrt nekoga koga je često viđala, a više ga nema. I da budemo jasni- sigurno će pitati gdje je i zašto ga nema.

----------


## Peterlin

> MM-u je umro deda. Pokušala sam biti direktna, ali bez objašnjenja i ulaženja u stvari koje ne mogu objasniti. Mica ima 3 godine. Ali je jako znatiželjna i vidim da ju to zanima jer ne razumije. Jel umro deda? A jel umro deda? A jel umrla ... (mala komšinica)? Vidim da joj nije jasno. A kuda se zavući u rasprave, nikuda. Ona zna da je deda umro. Kad su ljudi jako stari ili jako bolesni oni umru. Zaspu i odu u raj
> 
> Bože oprosti, ali samo sam pogoršala stvar. Mama, mama, hoću i ja u raj, ali mama hoću i ja da umrem pa da idem u raj...
> 
> očito sam krenula krivim smjerom od samog početka. Kad imaš pričalicu koja je izuzetno pametna i sve ispipava, kako objasniti smrt nekoga koga je često viđala, a više ga nema. I da budemo jasni- sigurno će pitati gdje je i zašto ga nema.


Ništa nisi pogriješila. Reci djetetu da je deda bio jako star i umoran i da će i ona u raj kad bude tako stara i umorna. 

Ja sam četverogodišnjakinji koju sam čuvala silom prilika objašnjavala gdje je baka koja je umrla, zašto ide u zemlju... nemam pojma kako mi je to palo na pamet, ali pokazala sam joj zvjezdano nebo i rekla da je bakina duša sad tamo negdje i da je gleda, iako smo tijelo ostavili u zemlji. Upalilo je. Ne možemo znati kako će se to posložiti u malim glavama, ali trudimo se najbolje što znamo.

----------


## zutaminuta

Peterlin, ti ne vidiš problem u ovom: *"Mama, mama, hoću i ja u raj, ali mama hoću i ja da umrem pa da idem u raj..."*?

Malena si je to već posložila u glavi, na jedan vrlo ozbiljan i opasan način.

----------


## Peterlin

Ma nije to opasno. Djeca manje dramatično doživljavaju smrt jer nemaju straha. Treba im reći da nas to sve čeka KAD DOĐE VRIJEME. 

Ono što je obično šok je nepovratnost tog procesa. Deda je umro i nećemo ga vidjeti više nikada. To je isto rješivo, dopuštamo djeci da tuguju s nama.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ma nije to opasno. Djeca manje dramatično doživljavaju smrt *jer nemaju straha*. Treba im reći da nas to sve čeka KAD DOĐE VRIJEME.


Baš zato je željeti umrijeti opasno.

----------


## Jadranka

Zekana, moja sucut.

I moga mnogo zanima smrt, i sto tocno nona (koju nije ni upoznao) radi na groblju. Nekih tjedan dva mi je znao navecer prije spavanja govorit, mama ti nemoj nikad umrit ili, nemoj ic na groblje kad umres. A bad mi je tesko nesto pametno rec kad me pita di idemo kad umremo. Jer to da idemo u raj ne vjerujem. Pa mu kazem nesto kao, to nitko ne zna.

----------


## Tanči

Zekana, smrt je za djecu apstraktni pojam do 11. godine.
Dakle, što god ti maloj rekla, ona će po svom.
Ne zamaraj se s tim.
Ništa nisi fulala i djetetova reakcija je najnormalnija.
Iskrena sućut za dedu.

----------


## zekana

> Peterlin, ti ne vidiš problem u ovom: *"Mama, mama, hoću i ja u raj, ali mama hoću i ja da umrem pa da idem u raj..."*?
> 
> Malena si je to već posložila u glavi, na jedan vrlo ozbiljan i opasan način.


I ja sam se prestravila od izjave, ali uglavnom pita jel deda umro, jel deda umro. A ona ima sto pitanja u glavi uvijek, koja god da je tema. Ako gledamo video zapise gdje je ona malena, ona kaze-hocu ja mama da se opet rodim pa da budem ovako mala. 

Mojih oboje djece su hiperaktivni i fizicki i mentalno pa moram dobro paziti sta pricam. No, to svi moramo. Nekada me strah znatizelje, ali ne moze dijete biti nego takvo kakvo je. Dakle, na meni je da pitam ako ne znam ni ja. 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI Y300-0100 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zekana, smrt je za *djecu apstraktni pojam do 11. godine.*
> Dakle, što god ti maloj rekla, ona će po svom.
> Ne zamaraj se s tim.
> Ništa nisi fulala i djetetova reakcija je najnormalnija.
> Iskrena sućut za dedu.


Stvarno? Meni je sa osam godina bilo prilično jasno što znači da mi je otac umro.

----------


## Tanči

Da, stvarno.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pretpostavit ću da imaš stručne izvore iz kojih si izvukla taj podatak, a nisi samo došla i lupila.

----------


## n.grace

> Da, stvarno.


ti to ozbiljno? da dijete tek u višim razredima osnovne škole razumije što znači smrt?
ja sam itekako dobro razumjela kad mi je umro netko blizak, a imala sam pet godina
i moja kći je razumjela kad joj je umro djed kojeg je jako voljela, u njenoj šestoj godini

----------


## Tanči

> Pretpostavit ću da imaš stručne izvore iz kojih si izvukla taj podatak, a nisi samo došla i lupila.



Da.
Imam stručne izvore.
Mene su tako na psihologiji učili.
Ja ne lupam.
A ti ne vrijeđaj.
Guglaj si pa ćeš naći sve na netu.
Ionako ti je dosadno, zar ne?

----------


## KrisZg

Nas su na faxu ucili da pojam alternative djeca tek shvacaju iza 11.god. Iz psihologije(razvojne) i iz pedagogije. Znala sam i ja sa 7.god da mi se otac vratiti nece ali to ne znaci da sam u potpunosti razumjela smrt. Ne mogu reci da mi je razumjevanje smrti/religije/alternative bilo identicno sa 7 godina i sa 15 npr...


Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

> ti to ozbiljno? da dijete tek u višim razredima osnovne škole razumije što znači smrt?
> 
> ja sam itekako dobro razumjela kad mi je umro netko blizak, a imala sam pet godina
> 
> i moja kći je razumjela kad joj je umro djed kojeg je jako voljela, u njenoj šestoj godini



A čuj, ako ti tako vjeruješ- vjeruj.
Imaš pravo na to.
Nije me briga u što ćeš vjerovati.
Mene su učili drukčije, a i praksa me uvjerila u to.

----------


## KrisZg

A par dana nakon oca je umrla i prabaka sa kojom sam bila bliska. Od soka nikada nisam u potpunosti nju preboljela jer mi mozak valjda u toj dobi to nije dopustao.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

> Nas su na faxu ucili da pojam alternative djeca tek shvacaju iza 11.god. Iz psihologije(razvojne) i iz pedagogije. Znala sam i ja sa 7.god da mi se otac vratiti nece ali to ne znaci da sam u potpunosti razumjela smrt. Ne mogu reci da mi je razumjevanje smrti/religije/alternative bilo identicno sa 7 godina i sa 15 npr...
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk



Apsolutno točno.
I mene su tako učili.
I kao što već rekoh;; praksa je to i potvrdila.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Da.
> Imam stručne izvore.
> Mene su tako na psihologiji učili.
> Ja ne lupam.
> A ti ne vrijeđaj.
> Guglaj si pa ćeš naći sve na netu.
> Ionako ti je dosadno, zar ne?


Onda izvoli navesti taj izvor, jer u protivnom ispada da lupetaš.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam što znači razumjeti alternativu. 
S obzirom na to da se i kod ljudi u odrasloj dobi jako razlikuje način na koji gledaju na smrt, čini se da uopće ne možemo govoriti o tome koliko netko dobro razumije smrt sa 8, 15 ili 45 godina. Evo, ja sam sa osam znala da će mi oca zakopati, unutra će istrunuti i neće ga više nikad biti. Dok ima ljudi koji i do svoje duboke starosti misle da će opet negdje sresti svoje voljene. Reinkarnacija, zagrobni život, paralelna stvarnost. Izaberimo. I onda reći da dijete ne razumije smrt samo zato jer se ne slaže s tvojim ili uobičajenim pogledima društva je apsurd. Ako razumije da se pokojni vratiti razumije već jako dobro što smrt jest.

Usput, djeca iz ratom pogođenih područja sigurno puno bolje razumiju smrt od svih nas ovdje.

----------


## KrisZg

Bez stabilnosti identiteta nema shvacanja apstraktnoga. 


Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Djeci mlađoj od pet godina teško je shvatiti smrt i konačnost života, to je za njih apstraktan pojam. Često uspoređuju smrt sa snom i boje se odlaska na spavanje, a roditelji bi im trebali pružiti osjećaj sigurnosti i zaštite. Djeca do otprilike deset godina shvaćaju konačnost života, no ne uviđaju da je smrt neizbježna svim ljudima. Djeca te dobi nemaju kapacitete da se sami nose sa mnoštvom emocija, te je često poricanje smrti bliske osobe, kao i odgođeno žalovanje kako dijete postaje svjesno gubitka", nastavlja Jerković.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Rekla si prvo razumijevanje alternative.

----------


## KrisZg

Zuta, mogla bi malo stati na loptu.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Zašto? Što znači razumjeti alternativu? Kakvu alternativu točno? Zagrobni život ili reinkarnaciju? Jesam li zaostala u razvoju ako kažem da mi je oboje i danas nerazumljivo. Nije li to stvar osobnog vjerovanja, a ne kognitivnog razvoja čovjeka?

----------


## n.grace

Kris, što znači u potpunosti razumjeti smrt?
ako dijete shvaća da je osoba umrla, da će se zakopati u zemlju i da se više nikada neće vratiti, što još treba razumjeti?
sva daljnja pojašnjenja se razlikuju, ovisno u kakvom okruženju dijete živi (ateisti, vjernici)

----------


## zutaminuta

Ljuti me to opće podcjenjivanje dječjeg razumijevanja svijeta. Ima djece koja razumiju neke stvari bolje od odraslih. Imaju li odrasli kapacitet da shvate neizbježnost smrti? Jer uglavnom se ponašamo kao da ćemo živjeti vječno, i kao da će svi ljudi oko nas živjeti bar koliko i mi. Nitko zapravo ne razmišlja o tome, niti je svjestan toga, dok se ne dogodi. Onda se opet većina ne može nositi s emocijama. Baš i nismo puno različiti od desetogodišnjeg djeteta. Ljudi se čitavu povijest muče s pitanjem smrti, i zapravo nismo došli do odgovora. Jednostavno, tu negdje u godinama kada nam prvi put prođe misao kroz glavu da svi umiremo, stanemo i ne uspijemo saznati više o tome ostatak života.

A što rade odrasli kada djeca pitaju? Izmotavaju se, uljepšavaju, izmišljaju, jer ni sami ne znaju, i strah ih je - jako, jako strah.

----------


## KrisZg

Pa i alternative. Djeca u osnovnoj skoli rijetko postavljaju pitanje zasto moraju ici na vjeronauk.
Osoba koja je na temi iznijela ono sto su je ucili nije zasluzila odgovor da ne lupeta.
N.grace...kao sto vidiš u copy paste, ne razumiju konacnost smrti do 10 godine. Godina dvije sim tam.
Prenosim ono sto znam iz svog iskustva i ono sto su me ucili ljudi koji bi trebali a i jesu autoritet u razvojnoj psihologiji i pedagogiji.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

N.grace zalovanje jest kompleksan proces. I ne mozes tvrditi da jedan tako kompleksan proces dijete od 8 ili manje godina shvaca isto kao npr.13godisnjak. Uostalom mi odrasli cesto mislimo da znamo sto djeca osjecaju i navigiramo se prema onome sto su nam rekli a sto im je u glavama...hm. Meni je moja cura danas rekla da ne moze vjerovati da kada je imala 7 ili malo vise godina kada smo setali, da je iza svakog ugla mislila da stoji brezuljak sa magicnim dvorcem :Grin:  
Djedovo odsutvo nisu shvacali kao nesto strasno jer ga nisu poznavali. Ono nema ga i ok. Tek sada kada su veci, shvacaju da je to i njihov gubitak.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/publ...jucem-djetetu/

Kao sto vidis nakon 7god razumiju a u adolescenskoj dobi POTPUNO razumiju.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> Pa i alternative. Djeca u osnovnoj skoli rijetko postavljaju pitanje zasto moraju ici na vjeronauk.
> *Osoba koja je na temi iznijela ono sto su je ucili nije zasluzila odgovor da ne lupeta.*
> N.grace...kao sto vidiš u copy paste, ne razumiju konacnost smrti do 10 godine. Godina dvije sim tam.
> Prenosim ono sto znam iz svog iskustva i ono sto su me ucili ljudi koji bi trebali a i jesu autoritet u razvojnoj psihologiji i pedagogiji.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


A što da kažem nekom tko dođe s kategoričkom tvrdnjom, a ne kaže otkud to. Kao da je napisala _"Ljudi do 18 g imaju pojačanu aktivnost limfnih čvorova."_ Zvuči kao čvrsta, znanstveno utvrđena činjenica, a ništa o tome otkud i kako je došlo do nje. Jbg, na forumu ipak ne pišu titule, da znamo s kime razgovaramo. Pa kada tako netko u jednoj rečenici nešto kaže to nije nikakvo objašnjenje. A i ne stoji da je smrt za djecu apstraktan pojam do 11 g. Apstraktno bi značilo da stvarno pojma nemaju što sada to znači što je netko umro, niti konačnost života, niti išta. Ipak, razumiju. Kao što smo nas par ovdje već i kazale. Dublje kontemplacije o smrti su često izazov i pristojno odraslim ljudima, tako da ...

----------


## zutaminuta

S tog teksta piše ovo:

_"Najčešće predrasude koje odrasli imaju vezano uz gubitak u dječjoj dobi:
Dijete nije svjesno gubitka/onoga što se događa"
_
te
_
"Djeca od 7. god. do adolescencije
– razumiju neizbježnost, konačnost i nepovratnost smrti"_

Potpuno razumijevanje smrti? Možeš li to definirati? Prilično sam sigurna da većina ljudi smrt ne razumije *potpuno.* Pogotovo jer se tim pitanjem ljudi zaokupljaju tisućljećima i još nitko nije pronašao konačan odgovor. Prema tome?

----------


## KrisZg

A ispod toga ti pise za adolescente da POTPUNO razumiju. To nisi kopirala.
Ja nisam tvrdila da nisu svjesni. Ne izvrci.
Ponudila sam svoje iskustvo:izgubila sam i oca i baku u jako kratkom vremenu i ono sto su me poducili. Nemam nikakvu namjeru se raspravljati sa tobom. Njih smatram kompetentnijima i od sebe i od tebe.


Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

I da...mali ispravak. Vjerujem buduci da su na netu ipak clanci novijeg doba da je kao sto sam napisala godina sim tam. Jer ipak su iskustva djece kroz 10god od kada sam to ucila ucinila svoje. Iz generaciju u generaciju se pokazuje napredak ili nazadovanje u emocionalnoj inteligenciji i shvacanju okoline. Pa tako i stabilnost identiteta nastupa ranije ili kasnije ovisno o kognitivnom razvoju u ranijoj dobi.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne, to nisam kopirala. To sam tražila da mi pojasniš. Što je to *potpuno* razumijevanje smrti? Možeš li ti reći za sebe da potpuno razumiješ smrt? Ako da, ne znači li to da potpuno razumiješ i život, i smisao svega? 
Ovdje se prvo tvrdilo da djeca do 11 g ne razumiju apstraktno, pa da do 10 g razumiju konačnost, ali ne i neizbježnost smrti, i tako.
Svašta se tvrdilo.

----------


## KrisZg

Tu zelis da ti ja objasnim razliku izmedu razumjeti i potpuno razumjeti?Ja vjerujem da ti razumijes kako je zenama koje imaju dvoje male djece. Ali potpuno ces ih razumjeti uskoro  :Smile: 


Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Ajd salu na stranu. Ja pod potpuno razumjeva gledam ovako: shvacala sam ja da se on nece vratiti ali dio mene to nije prihvacao, tako sam izmisljala scenarije ili ti mehanizme kako bih se nosila sa time. U nekoj kasnijoj dobi prihvatila sam to u konacnosti i njegove stvari koje su ostale su mi bile dragocjene. Tu sam tek prihvatila tezinu gubitka. Prestala stvarati mehanizme obrane i do kasnije dobi se sasvim ok naucila nositi sa time.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, to je dobro objašnjenje. Samo, i odrasli nerijetko imaju mehanizme obrane kada nekoga izgube. Ne prihvaćaju prvih mjesec, dva, godinu, koliko već traje tugovanje, da osobe stvarno više nema. Tu su težina gubitka, i sve u paketu, ali traže druge načine da si olakšaju težinu bola. Sada, recimo, moja majka vjeruje u zagrobni život. Ja ne. Ona se nada da će mog oca opet jednom vidjeti. Je li ona zaista shvatila konačnost? To _potpuno razumijevanje_ je prilično mutna voda s obzirom na to da većina ljudi na ovom svijetu ne vjeruje da je smrt konačnost života. Ne čini mi se da to dolazi s odraslošću, već je to poimanje prilično individualno. 

A opet da spomenem djecu iz ratom pogođenih područja. Netko tko je vidio trupla na svoje oči nema zabluda. Njima je poimanje smrti bitno drugačije nego kod odrasle osobe koja smrt nikada nije tako grubo doživjela. Realnije. Tu se ne radi o godinama nego iskustvu. Shvaćaju li konačnost i neizbježnost u svoj svojoj punini sa 10 g - o bogme, da.

----------


## KrisZg

E pa sada bih o tome trebala priupitati svoje vukovarce ili kumu kojoj je otac, (ovcara)baka, dva ujaka i tetka svi su mucki ubijeni ali ipak ne bih kopala po tome. Cesto se dotaknemo tih tema pa ako ikada naletim da bude zgodno da ju priupitam budem. Pogotovo sada kada je ona i sama majka. Djeca po kojoj se radi neka statistika ipak ne spadaju u te. 
Ali mogu ti reci da su ta djeca danas odrasli ljudi koji i nisu bas u potpunosti razvili dobre mehanizme.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## n.grace

Kris, hvala na objašnjenjima i na linku
tamo piše da djeca od sedme godine razumiju konačnost i nepovratnost smrti
meni je bilo potpuno jasno (u dobi od pet godina) da smrt znači da je osoba prestala postojati
djeca u dobi od 11 godina su već u petom ili čak šestom razredu osnovne škole i ne razumijem kako ne bi shvaćala što znači smrt

----------


## Tanči

> I da...mali ispravak. Vjerujem buduci da su na netu ipak clanci novijeg doba da je kao sto sam napisala godina sim tam. Jer ipak su iskustva djece kroz 10god od kada sam to ucila ucinila svoje. Iz generaciju u generaciju se pokazuje napredak ili nazadovanje u emocionalnoj inteligenciji i shvacanju okoline. Pa tako i stabilnost identiteta nastupa ranije ili kasnije ovisno o kognitivnom razvoju u ranijoj dobi.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


Potpis. S tim da je to kod mene dvadeset godina.
No, ono što ja primjećujem jest da su nekad djeca bila naprednija po pitanju shvaćanja i smrti i života.
Tako da je granica, iz mog iskustva, od 11 godina često i veća.
A svi oni koji misle kako dijete od npr 5 godina ZNA i razumije da je baka umrla i zakopana i istrunula u zemlji (ispričavam se, ali to sam tu pročitala) se jako varaju.
Ne znači da ako je netko vidio leš da razumije smrt.
Djeca često, prečesto smrt poistovjećuju sa snom, smrt shvaćaju kao kaznu: tipa- tata se naljutio i poginuo zato jer sam bila zločesta.
Da sad ne spominjem anđele, očekivanje povratka umrlih i sl.
Banalno, ali tako je.
I mnogi od 25 misle kako su jaaako pametni pa poslije skuže da ipak nisu, ali to je sve normalno i sve je to proces odrastanja.
Neki odrastu prije, neki kasnije, neki nikad.
Tako je sa svime u životu.

----------


## zutaminuta

U anđele vjeruju jer im time napune glavu odrasli. Baš ko i što odrasli vjeruju, ah, u svašta. A evo, neki misle da znaju što i kako drugi razumiju, pa opet lupetaju, iznova i iznova.

----------


## KrisZg

> Kris, hvala na objašnjenjima i na linku
> tamo piše da djeca od sedme godine razumiju konačnost i nepovratnost smrti
> meni je bilo potpuno jasno (u dobi od pet godina) da smrt znači da je osoba prestala postojati
> djeca u dobi od 11 godina su već u petom ili čak šestom razredu osnovne škole i ne razumijem kako ne bi shvaćala što znači smrt


Palo mi je na pamet nesto...mozda sam na krivom tragu pa me ispravite ako fulam. Djeca od 5-7godina su puno neopreznija i sklona izletavanju/trcanja za loptom/zaboravljiva  na cestu od djece 11-13 god? Istina ili ne?
Oboje skupine znaju da ih auto moze ozljediti/usmrtiti.


Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Ja sam doista i rekla tati kada smo ih ispracali 91` da on nece biti dobro. Mozes si samo zamisliti u kojoj mjeri sam krivila sam sebe. Ravno sf-u.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## n.grace

> A svi oni koji misle kako dijete od npr 5 godina ZNA i razumije da je baka umrla i zakopana i istrunula u zemlji (ispričavam se, ali to sam tu pročitala) se jako varaju.


evo, ja sam ZNALA i razumjela da je moj voljeni kum umro, da je u zemlji i da ga više nikad neću vidjeti
i ne varam se nimalo
a to što te nije briga što vjerujem i mislim potpuno razumijem, jer je osjećaj obostran

----------


## n.grace

> Ja sam doista i rekla tati kada smo ih ispracali 91` da on nece biti dobro. Mozes si samo zamisliti u kojoj mjeri sam krivila sam sebe. Ravno sf-u.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


 :Sad:

----------


## zutaminuta

Prvo smo postavili okvir djeca do 11 g, i djeca od 11 g na više. Te smo utvrdili da ne stoji početna tvrdnja o djeci do 11. Ide od 7 g neko razumijevanje. I da, djeca sa 7 g se zalijeću u sve i svašta, ali da se to mijenja s 11 zbog svjesnosti o pogibelji, ne znam. Više je faktora u igri. Na početku ta nestrpljivost da dijete sve vidi, istraži. Ono je sa 5 g impulzivno. Sa 11 g već manje. Impulzivnost nema veze sa svijesti o smrti. Ona je tu jer se jednostavno mozak još nije razvio dovoljno da kontrolira želje, nagone, pa bude ono što je na umu to je i na drumu. Ako ta impulzivnost ostane ono može super razumjeti da će poginuti ako ne bude pazilo, ali kvaka je što ne može kontrolirati pažnju.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zuta, mogla bi malo stati na loptu.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


Nema šanse - ona mora (kao i moja djeca) to naučiti na teži način. A ja se pitam jesmo li i mi bili takvi u mladosti.

Izvor - ne znam koliko je kompetentan, ali je pisan dovoljno prizemnim jezikom da meni tehničaru bude razumljivo: http://www.sensaklub.hr/clanci/blogo...objasniti-smrt

----------


## Tanči

Peterlin, ona samo bezveze trolla.
Kako tu, tako i na svim drugim temama.
Ne zamaraj se.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, ona samo bezveze trolla.
> Kako tu, tako i na svim drugim temama.
> Ne zamaraj se.


Ma nije, mlada je jako.... Ja ti u njezinim postovima vidim način razmišljanja svoje djece, pa imam potrebu nonstop nešto objašnjavati.

Ali pusti... Lijepo joj je Kris rekla - neke stvari dođu s godinama. Život te nauči sve ono što ti treba. A ako odbiješ, opet te nauči.

----------


## sara38

> Ništa nisi pogriješila. Reci djetetu da je deda bio jako star i umoran i da će i ona u raj kad bude tako stara i umorna. 
> 
> Ja sam četverogodišnjakinji koju sam čuvala silom prilika objašnjavala gdje je baka koja je umrla, zašto ide u zemlju... nemam pojma kako mi je to palo na pamet, ali pokazala sam joj zvjezdano nebo i rekla da je bakina duša sad tamo negdje i da je gleda, iako smo tijelo ostavili u zemlji. Upalilo je. Ne možemo znati kako će se to posložiti u malim glavama, ali trudimo se najbolje što znamo.


X

Prošli mjesec smo imali tragediju u obitelji i ovako nekako smo i mi kćeri objasnili smrt njene bake (i ona će uskoro napuniti 4 godine). Dok smo bili na sahrani, curku je čuvala moja sestra i otišla je s njom malo u prirodu, na izvore riječice u blizini naše kuće u Dalmaciji. U jednom trenutku C. je ubrala neki plavi veliki cvijet a sestra je pita da li ga želi odnijeti mami... A ona će: "Ne, pustit ću ga niz ovu rijeku neka ide mojoj baki M. u raj!"

----------


## rena7

I nas su zadesila dva tužna događaja. Prvo je u prosincu umro moj djed, a onda u travnju i moj tata. Za moje dijete ( sedam godina) su ta dva događaja šok. Kada je umro moj djed potreslo ga je, ali shvatio je o čemu je riječ. Sada, kada mi se je razbolio otac, moje dijete je vodeći se događajem iz prosinca, samo konstatiralo da je nakon bolesti logičan slijed djedova smrt. Sve smo mi to teoretski obradili i kao jasno je, ali naša mala zajednica se opasno ljulja. 
Moje dijete je imalo napade ljutnje, plača, potiskivanja, tuge, odbacivanja.... ne znam što sve ne. Teško je i borimo se. Od najboljeg učenika u razredu, nanizao je neke trojke. Zamišljen je, teško se koncentrira na školsko gradivo i imamo ogromnih problema.
Sva sreća što je kraj nastave tu.
Računam da će ljeto donijeti bistrije umove i mali predah od svega. 
Inače, stvarno ne zanam kako bi.
Već sam razmišljala da potražim stručnu pomoć, no učiteljica mi je savjetovala da pustim da vrijeme učini svoje. Sabrat će se.
Ali, nizanjem tih lošijih ocijena i naš odnos se ljulja. Onda se i muž tu natakne svojim biserima.... pa se lijepo vrtimo u krug....
Nadam se da ćemo do jeseni ojačati.

----------


## Tanči

Možda ipak da odvedeš dijete psihologu?
Često se ni mi odrasli ne možemo nositi sa takvim situacijama bez stručne pomoći, a kamo li djeca.

----------


## KrisZg

Siroto malo. Bude sa vremenom rijesio sve. Puno tu malu glavicu muci. Tu je i strah da ce i roditelji tako, pa nemogucnost utjecanja da promjeni to do toga da moze uzrokovati nesto. Ja kada sam odrasla, zalila sam sto me nisu odveli nekome. Mislim moji nisu bas najsjajnije postupili ali ti se trudis. Slusaj sebe, ako mislis da bi mu itko mogao malo pripomoci, odvedi ga.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Uh. Meni su rekli onako drito u glavu. Bila je vecer,druga djeca su mi rekla da su me trazili neki vojnici. Znala sam da je to tata i stric. Konacno sam vidjela strica i jos dvojicu sa njime. Kada me podigao, gledala sam mu preko ramena i pitala gdje je tata? Rekao je da ga vise nema, ubili su ga srbi. To je bilo to. Nisu niti znali drugacije. Sj* familija, nema kaj  :Grin: 
To je bilo ispred stana, usla sam u stan i uzela citanku i krenula vjezbati citanje sa razumijevanjem jer mi je tata rekao da je to vazno. 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

Joj, Kris  :Sad:

----------


## rena7

Da, ja mislim da mi kao odrasli, smrt ne shvaćamo u pravom smislu riječi sve dok nam se ne dogodi da nas nečija smrt pogodi. Kako je tek onda djeci?! Nastojim razumjeti i naći opravdanja, no teško je. Kažem, hvala Bogu pa dolazi ljeto. Nadam se da ćemo razbistriti glave. Ako ne, tražit ćemo stručnu pomoć.
Zanimljivo je da iz istog predmeta on ujutro dobije 5, a dva sata kasnije iz istog predmeta, iste tematike, dobije trojku. 
Nevjerojatno.
Nastojim se sabrati. Gledam bliske ljude kako žive sa smrću djeteta. Uhhhh... koliko je tu bilo nesporazuma. I pametim njene riječi- svatko gubitak doživljava na svoj način i svaki način je ispravan. Nema osude i ispravljanja. Naprosto treba dati vremena vremenu da učini svoje i osjećaje smjesti na pravo mjesto. Konačno, ni puknuta noga ne zacijeli u par dana. Tako i osjećaji, duša, štogod. Ožiljci ostaju, no što ćemo, to je život. Ma samo da se stvari u maloj sinovoj glavici razvrstaju. Mislim da bi i meni bilo lakše.

----------


## KrisZg

Tako je. Nakon traume svasta se mjenja. Mene je sa 5god pokupio auto. Zelena buba. Umjesto straha od automobila, prelazila sam cestu kako sam htjela. Bilo je faza extremne opreznosti ali i neopreznosti i osjecaja nepobjedivosti. Bedasto dijete, sta ces  :Grin:  Treba naci nacin.Sam ne moze.Ili ce vrijeme uciniti svoje.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

Kris, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je bilo...  :Sad:

----------


## Lili75

Kris draga :hug:

----------


## KrisZg

A kaj ces ima i gorih sudbina. Valjda zato sada imam dobar zivot  :Grin: 
Imam ljubavi u životu za jos toliko osoba koliko ih sada imam koje mogu zvati obitelji.
Ta krhost zivota te nauci da nikada ne ostavljas blisku osobu u nedoumici koliko ju cjenis i volis, pa bilo to dijete/decko/muz/clan obitelji. Koliko god da mi je tesko i ponekada mi se cini/lo da sam emocionalni invalid, svjetski se trudim biti ona osoba na koju ce djeca biti ponosna. I tako prodje vrijeme i shvatis da se vise i ne trudis vec jesi. Naucis iskomunicirati emocije. Vidis radost u pomaganju itd...

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara38

Kris saljem ti veliki zagrljaj.  :grouphug:

----------


## Tanči

> A kaj ces ima i gorih sudbina. Valjda zato sada imam dobar zivot 
> Imam ljubavi u životu za jos toliko osoba koliko ih sada imam koje mogu zvati obitelji.
> Ta krhost zivota te nauci da nikada ne ostavljas blisku osobu u nedoumici koliko ju cjenis i volis, pa bilo to dijete/decko/muz/clan obitelji. Koliko god da mi je tesko i ponekada mi se cini/lo da sam emocionalni invalid, svjetski se trudim biti ona osoba na koju ce djeca biti ponosna. I tako prodje vrijeme i shvatis da se vise i ne trudis vec jesi. Naucis iskomunicirati emocije. Vidis radost u pomaganju itd...
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk



Ovo je tako lijepo čitati.
Drago mi je da si sretna i voljena.

----------


## Apsu

> Uh. Meni su rekli onako drito u glavu. Bila je vecer,druga djeca su mi rekla da su me trazili neki vojnici. Znala sam da je to tata i stric. Konacno sam vidjela strica i jos dvojicu sa njime. Kada me podigao, gledala sam mu preko ramena i pitala gdje je tata? Rekao je da ga vise nema, ubili su ga srbi. To je bilo to. Nisu niti znali drugacije. Sj* familija, nema kaj 
> To je bilo ispred stana, usla sam u stan i uzela citanku i krenula vjezbati citanje sa razumijevanjem jer mi je tata rekao da je to vazno. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


 :Sad:

----------


## čokolada

Uh.

----------


## KrisZg

Pa dobro cure, nisam to pisala da se sada pekmezite. Vec kao iskustvo, mozda pomogne nekom.
 Ajmo glavu gore  :Grin: 


Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Ma daj, srce mi je puklo.. Sto zbog tebe, sto zbog sve ostale djece koja su to prozivljela i upravo dozivljavaju.
Boli ovaj svijet.

----------


## KrisZg

Pa dobro, dok sam pisala nacin i mene je steglo a zamisli, moje je iskustvo  :Smile: ja se nekako tjesim da su ljudi sada educiraniji nego 91' bar kaj se djece tice.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

> Pa dobro, dok sam pisala nacin i mene je steglo a zamisli, moje je iskustvo ja se nekako tjesim da su ljudi sada educiraniji nego 91' bar kaj se djece tice.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk



Ma kakvi.
Imam situaciju iz 2013. gdje je mama izvršila suicid.
Prvo je tata to mjesec dana tajio od djece pa kad sam mu rekla da im mora reći jer će se inače dogoditi da ih na cesti presretne neka susjeda i krene grlit, kukat u stilu: jadni vi, mama vam se ubila, a to će tek napraviti šok kod djece, onda je on oboje odveo na groblje!
Iako smo mu pripremili literaturu, kolegica soc. pedagogica je razgovarala više puta s njim i objasnili smo mu kako reći, no on je odabrao drugi način.
Odveo ih u cvječarnu da izaberu cvijeće i zatim na grob i rekao im:" tu je mama".
Curici od 7 i dečku od 9.
Naravno da djeca NISU shvatila.
Iako su znali da je mama bolesna i da je stalno po bolnicama.
Nisu shvatili.
A tko i bi?!?
Poslije smo puno, puno razgovarali i prošli svakakve faze od negiranja, krivice pa i ljutnje na mamu koja ih je tako brutalno ostavila.
Dečko je čak u par navrata lakirao nokte i pokušao se našminkati ko mama, a cura je spavala u maminoj odjeći.
Danas su oni izvana ok djeca, ali onaj šok sa groblja, vjerujem, neće nikada zaboraviti.
To je sigurno ostavilo veliki ožiljak na duši.

----------


## Tanči

Kris, meni je drago da si napisala svoje iskustvo i podijelila svoje znanje s nama.
Mnogi roditelji su izgubljeni u takvim situacijama.
Em žaluju, em moraju i o djeci brinuti kako im reći, objasniti...
Zato je dobro iznositi svoja iskustva i dobra i loša kao i ono što su nas učili.
Zato i jesmo tu, da si pomažemo.

----------


## Lili75

a joj sva sam se rastužila na obje priče od *Kris* i *Tanči*, tuga golema...

----------


## atleta21

Kad su meni rekli da ćemo svi jednog dana umrijeti oblio me hladan znoj od glave do pete. Meni su rekli da kad narastem da će tada već postojati lijek protiv smrti... Saznanje o smrtnosti bilo je poprilično traumatično, no nisam imao neke dugotrajne posljedice od toga, mislim da me prošlo za dan-dva. Sjećam se da mi je u tom trenutku bilo neshvatljivo kako uopće možemo umrijeti jednom kada smo stvoreni i nije mi bilo jasno zašto bi Bog stvorio život sa rokom trajanja. Život i smrt mi nekako u tom trenutku nisu išle zajedno. Mislio sam, ako si živ onda si živ i nemožeš umrijeti, a ako te nema tada niti ne postojiš. Mislim da je najsmislenije i najjednostavnije reći djeci da naša tijela stare, odnosno da se kroz život mijenjaju, ali da naše duše ne stare i ne umiru već samo prelaze u neku drugu fazu života koju mi ne poznajemo - jednako kao kad je beba u majčinom trbuhu i misli da je to jedini način života i ne može si zamislit da postoji nešto izvan majčine utrobe...  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Beba ništa ne misli o životu u majčinom trbuhu.

----------

